# Riflessioni (varie) sulle trasformazioni in atto della nostra società



## danny (27 Giugno 2017)

*Riflessioni (varie) sulle trasformazioni in atto della nostra società*

Uno stralcio di un articolo tratto da Europa Oggi (magazine di impostazione cattolica liberale) su immigrazione:

"Alcuni dei benefici ndr dell'immigrazione) attesi sono dichiarati e li abbiamo esaminati in precedenza (manodopera, contributi pensionistici), evidenziando anche incongruenze e aspetti poco nobili (manodopera da sfruttare).
Altri "benefici" attesi da alcune _élites_ di potere sono meno confessabili. In particolare, la destrutturazione delle società (attraverso l'indebolimento delle identità comunitarie provocato dal "multiculturalismo"), che abbiamo segnalato essere un gravissimo problema, viene considerato un obiettivo auspicabile dai centri di potere che vogliono una società "globalizzata" individualistica e massificata, un insieme di *meri consumatori*, *anziché una società di cittadini consapevoli e solidali,* con identità culturali e strutture sociali forti (la stessa destrutturazione viene perseguita con le teorie del_gender_, la lotta alla famiglia, le politiche antinataliste). In gran parte coincidente è il disegno di favorire l'immigrazione di matrice islamica, pensando con ciò di indebolire il tessuto culturale tradizionale di matrice cattolica e, quindi, la sua incidenza sociale e politica (spesso di ostacolo alle forme di sfruttamento sociale ed economico).
L'incoraggiamento del fenomeno migratorio da parte dei Governi occidentali non è solo una tendenza disorganica, ma un progetto politico attentamente pianificato: è l'applicazione della teoria del _replacement_ ("sostituzione" di ampie fasce di popolazione autoctona, di cui viene scoraggiata la natalità, con popolazione immigrata); teoria formalizzata, ad esempio, dal Dipartimento degli Affari sociali ed economici dell’Onu (_Replacement Migration: is it a solution to declining and ageing populations?  http://www.un.org/esa/population/publications/migration/migration.htm_)."
"le riflessioni sul tema di un insigne politologo Giovanni Sartori, il quale - dopo aver sottolineato la fondamentale differenza tra il benefico "pluralismo" (essenziale in una società aperta) e il distruttivo "multiculturalismo - si chiede "fino a che può la società pluralista può accogliere senza dissolversi "nemici culturali" che la rifiutano. Perché gli immigranti non sono tutti eguali. E l'immigrante di cultura teocratica pone problemi ben diversi dall'immigrante che accetta la separazione tra politica e religione" 
"(...) Ancora papa Francesco, nella già citata conferenza stampa, ha ricordato: "Qual è il pericolo quando un rifugiato o un migrante – questo vale per tutti e due – non viene integrato, non è integrato? Mi permetto la parola – forse è un neologismo – si ghettizza, ossia entra in un ghetto. E una cultura che non si sviluppa in rapporto con l’altra cultura, questo è pericoloso".

Cosa ne pensate di tutto questo, sulla base delle vostre *esperienze*?
L'intero articolo si può leggere qui:
http://www.europaoggi.it/content/view/1305/28/


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uno stralcio di un articolo tratto da Europa Oggi (magazine di impostazione cattolica liberale) su immigrazione:
> 
> "Alcuni dei benefici ndr dell'immigrazione) attesi sono dichiarati e li abbiamo esaminati in precedenza (manodopera, contributi pensionistici), evidenziando anche incongruenze e aspetti poco nobili (manodopera da sfruttare).
> Altri "benefici" attesi da alcune _élites_ di potere sono meno confessabili. In particolare, la destrutturazione delle società (attraverso l'indebolimento delle identità comunitarie provocato dal "multiculturalismo"), che abbiamo segnalato essere un gravissimo problema, viene considerato un obiettivo auspicabile dai centri di potere che vogliono una società "globalizzata" individualistica e massificata, un insieme di *meri consumatori*, *anziché una società di cittadini consapevoli e solidali,* con identità culturali e strutture sociali forti (la stessa destrutturazione viene perseguita con le teorie del_gender_, la lotta alla famiglia, le politiche antinataliste). In gran parte coincidente è il disegno di favorire l'immigrazione di matrice islamica, pensando con ciò di indebolire il tessuto culturale tradizionale di matrice cattolica e, quindi, la sua incidenza sociale e politica (spesso di ostacolo alle forme di sfruttamento sociale ed economico).
> ...


Quello che ho già scritto altre volte, che siamo dentro un gigantesco  esperimento sociale del quale nessuno conosce gli esiti e che viene  governato da sinistra e da destra non secondo i principi di  autorevolezza, autodeterminazione e prudenza che sarebbero doverosi ma  secondo i principi del più sfrenato liberismo.
Quando eventualmente la reazione modello Germania anni 30 si  verificherà, cioe quando quasta situazione presumibilmente a causa di  una forte crisi economica produrrà tensioni interne (guerra tra poveri)  tali da degenerare, capiremo che la storia spesso si ripete, mai uguale,  spesso però simile e che spostare grandi masse umane senza produrre e  pianificare sviluppo economico globalmente diffuso è da stolti.

Poi resta la faccenda della differenza tra individui e cultura. Se è pur  vero che gli individui sono tutti uguali e hanno pari dignità, col  cazzo che sta cosa vale per le culture che sono un prodotto storico  locale e sono tutte diverse.
E col cazzo che culture diverse coesistono in assenza di valori e di regole accettate universali e comuni.
Di sto passo ci saranno solo ghetti ed enclavi ed il presunto  egualitarismo nelle opportunità tanto caro a sinistra andrà a farsi  friggere per la stoltezza nell' aver sostenuto non i diritti da  diffondere come valore e concetto quanto il mischiamento come utopico  strumento unificante. Se la globalizzazione è un fenomeno inarrestabile  chiediamoci per piacere perchè le elites economiche non lo vogliono  governare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che ho già scritto altre volte, che siamo dentro un gigantesco  esperimento sociale del quale nessuno conosce gli esiti e che viene  governato da sinistra e da destra non secondo i principi di  autorevolezza, autodeterminazione e prudenza che sarebbero doverosi ma  secondo i principi del più sfrenato liberismo.
> Quando eventualmente la reazione modello Germania anni 30 si  verificherà, cioe quando quasta situazione presumibilmente a causa di  una forte crisi economica produrrà tensioni interne (guerra tra poveri)  tali da degenerare, capiremo che la storia spesso si ripete, mai uguale,  spesso però simile e che spostare grandi masse umane senza produrre e  pianificare sviluppo economico globalmente diffuso è da stolti.
> 
> Poi resta la faccenda della differenza tra individui e cultura. Se è pur  vero che gli individui sono tutti uguali e hanno pari dignità, col  cazzo che sta cosa vale per le culture che sono un prodotto storico  locale e sono tutte diverse.
> ...


Ma non si sa mai dove si va a finire.
Pensa a vent'anni fa...cosa avresti previsto della politica, della tecnica, del mondo, della tua vita?
Io niente  questo è il bello!


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si sa mai dove si va a finire. Pensa a vent'anni fa...cosa avresti previsto della politica, della tecnica, del mondo, della tua vita? Io niente  questo è il bello!


  Vabbè, allora invece di mettere pannelli fotovoltaici torniamo pure al carbone......
Sai che c'è secondo me?
Che la politica ha smesso di pensare a cosa vogliamo diventare, ha calato definitivamente la braghe all' economia che è l' unica cosa che ha del potere concreto e che soprattutto con attendismo aspetta di essere sommersa dai problemi prima di occuparsene.
Una vaga idea del mio futuro l' avevo, soprattutto sapevo cosa volevo e cosa non volevo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora invece di mettere pannelli fotovoltaici torniamo pure al carbone......
> Sai che c'è secondo me?
> Che la politica ha smesso di pensare a cosa vogliamo diventare, ha calato definitivamente la braghe all' economia che è l' unica cosa che ha del potere concreto e che soprattutto con attendismo aspetta di essere sommersa dai problemi prima di occuparsene.
> Una vaga idea del mio futuro l' avevo, soprattutto sapevo cosa volevo e cosa non volevo.


Io idee ne avevo. Non ne ho imbroccata una.
Seriamente, hai ragione, la politica ha abbandonato ogni ambizione di visione del futuro, obbligata a inseguire il consenso su una agenda che cambia di giorno in giorno.


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che ho già scritto altre volte, che siamo dentro un gigantesco  esperimento sociale del quale nessuno conosce gli esiti e che viene  governato da sinistra e da destra non secondo i principi di  autorevolezza, autodeterminazione e prudenza che sarebbero doverosi ma  secondo i principi del più sfrenato liberismo.
> Quando eventualmente la reazione modello Germania anni 30 si  verificherà, cioe quando quasta situazione presumibilmente a causa di  una forte crisi economica produrrà tensioni interne (guerra tra poveri)  tali da degenerare, capiremo che la storia spesso si ripete, mai uguale,  spesso però simile e che spostare grandi masse umane senza produrre e  pianificare sviluppo economico globalmente diffuso è da stolti.
> 
> Poi resta la faccenda della differenza tra individui e cultura. Se è pur  vero che gli individui sono tutti uguali e hanno pari dignità, col  cazzo che sta cosa vale per le culture che sono un prodotto storico  locale e sono tutte diverse.
> ...


Concordo pienamente. In merito al grassetto... l'esperienza francese ( leggasi banlieu delle grandi città ) non ha insegnato proprio niente, ed in effetti - purtroppo - i tragici risultati non hanno tardato a manifetarsi. Gli accesi sostenitori della " liberté,fraternité,egalité " - pur in presenza di un'escalation di segnali preoccupanti, hanno preferito " sorvolare " con comportamenti addirittura al limite dell'autolesionismo pur di non affrontare o quantomeno limitare l'insorgere e la conseguente propagazione dell'estremismo islamico.  Per cui c'è da chiedersi a chi convenga e perchè e quali ( forti ) interessi economici sostengono tutto ciò. Sulla politica ed i politicanti europei meglio lasciar perdere; tempo fa scrissi in merito ad un ipotetico blocco navale da effettuarsi congiuntamente ( a livello europeo ) per impedire gli sbarchi selvaggi, unitamente ad aiuti diretti in loco alle nazioni colpite  da questo fenomeno che andrà ad assumere aspetti ancor più tragici nel prossimo futuro in mancanza di decisi e mirati interventi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. In merito al grassetto... l'esperienza francese ( leggasi banlieu delle grandi città ) non ha insegnato proprio niente, ed in effetti - purtroppo - i tragici risultati non hanno tardato a manifetarsi. Gli accesi sostenitori della " liberté,fraternité,egalité " - pur in presenza di un'escalation di segnali preoccupanti, hanno preferito " sorvolare " con comportamenti addirittura al limite dell'autolesionismo pur di non affrontare o quantomeno limitare l'insorgere e la conseguente propagazione dell'estremismo islamico.  Per cui c'è da chiedersi a chi convenga e perchè e quali ( forti ) interessi economici sostengono tutto ciò. Sulla politica ed i politicanti europei meglio lasciar perdere; tempo fa scrissi in merito ad un ipotetico blocco navale da effettuarsi congiuntamente ( a livello europeo ) per impedire gli sbarchi selvaggi, unitamente ad aiuti diretti in loco alle nazioni colpite  da questo fenomeno che andrà ad assumere aspetti ancor più tragici nel prossimo futuro in mancanza di decisi e mirati interventi.


Le banlieu hanno dimostrato che vi è una impostazione ingiusta secondo la quale in una società che si basa appunto sui principi di uguaglianza a parole nei fatti ha cittadini meno uguali degli altri.
Questa è una cosa diffusa perché sappiamo bene che l'ascensore sociale si è fermato e che chi appartiene alle classi sociali inferiori può pure studiare, ma non potrà raggiungere i livelli superiori. Però sotto vi sono tutti quelli di seconda generazione che fanno ancora più fatica e raccolgono gli scarichi di coloro che stanno nella condizione di stessa emarginazione e non hanno nemmeno le capacità personali per elevarsi individualmente.
Questo è valido negli States degli anni sessanta, così come è valido ora. È il meccanismo del razzismo che non vale neanche la pena di dire a chi è funzionale. 

Comunque numericamente coloro che aderiscono al terrorismo sono irrilevanti, anche se, ovviamente, il terrorismo è in sé il mezzo per chi è minoritario.
Se pensiamo al terrorismo nostro degli anni settanta e ottanta, che era numericamente più diffuso, chi potrebbe dire che fosse l'espressione di una intera classe sociale o di un gruppo locale?
Eppure questo viene fatto automaticamente nei confronti degli islamici.
Milioni di persone vengono considerati terroristi o potenziali tali per un numero esiguo di "militanti" quando oltretutto i militanti colpiscono in modo ancor più violento altri islamici.
Eppure all'epoca del nostro terrorismo almeno dopo l'uccisione di Guido Rossa non fu più possibile guardare agli operai come potenziali terroristi. Oltretutto sappiamo bene che non erano operai la maggior parte dei terroristi.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Il terrorismo islamico non è l'unico rischio.
A Parigi, l'anno scorso, dopo gli attentati, tutto era blindato.
Militari col mitra per le strade, perquisizioni per entrare nei negozi, code ovunque per i controlli.
Stiamo progressivamente cambiando, anche nel valore attribuito alla libertà.
La paura ti spinge a limitarti e a invocare limitazioni.
Non è una novità, nella storia dell'Europa.


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il terrorismo islamico non è l'unico rischio.
> A Parigi, l'anno scorso, dopo gli attentati, tutto era blindato.
> Militari col mitra per le strade, perquisizioni per entrare nei negozi, code ovunque per i controlli.
> Stiamo progressivamente cambiando, anche nel valore attribuito alla libertà.
> ...


Parto da Parigi.... su diverse stragi effettuate nella capitale gli organismi preposti alla sicurezza nazionale hanno commesso gaffes a dir poco incoerenti ed incomprensibili, su una di esse hanno addirittura messo il segreto di stato,per cui il discorso si farebbe molto lungo e complicato ( a Nizza il Tir che poi falciò decine di persone la notte del 14 luglio superò diversi posto di blocco prima di accedere sul lungomare, ed ancora a tutt'oggi le responsabilità dell'accaduto vengono continuamente rimpallate tra la polizia locale e la polizia nazionale... ). Nel caso francese è evidente la completa dissintonia tra le varie strutture statali ( incluso la magistratura ) , incompetenza e superficialità che poi hanno portato a tutte le note e tragiche vicissitudini. 
La paura.... spinge a mostrare più attenzione e cautela, nei limiti del possibile, non la vedo come propulsore per porre limitazioni ad un qualcosa ( o qualcuno ) che non conosciamo e tantomeno possiamo prevederne le mosse: quello che si chiede ( o che io vorrei ) è che i Servizi facciano il loro lavoro coadiuvati da magistrati " energicamente premurosi " qualora i riscontri probatori assumano contorni sempre più pericolosi ( o potensialmente tali ) per la sicurezza nazionale.


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le banlieu hanno dimostrato che vi è una impostazione ingiusta secondo la quale in una società che si basa appunto sui principi di uguaglianza a parole nei fatti ha cittadini meno uguali degli altri.
> Questa è una cosa diffusa perché sappiamo bene che l'ascensore sociale si è fermato e che chi appartiene alle classi sociali inferiori può pure studiare, ma non potrà raggiungere i livelli superiori. Però sotto vi sono tutti quelli di seconda generazione che fanno ancora più fatica e raccolgono gli scarichi di coloro che stanno nella condizione di stessa emarginazione e non hanno nemmeno le capacità personali per elevarsi individualmente.
> Questo è valido negli States degli anni sessanta, così come è valido ora. È il meccanismo del razzismo che non vale neanche la pena di dire a chi è funzionale.
> 
> ...


Il terrorismo degli anni di piombo non aveva nulla a che fare con la base operaia, ne tantomeno ne era l'espressione; si trattava di gruppi armati che "lottavano" contro precisi obiettivi che rappresentavano - nella loro folle ideologia - lo Stato da abbattere ( escludo ovviamente Piazza Fontana e Piazza della Loggia, solo per citarne alcuni, a mio avviso casi al di fuori del contesto a cui accennavamo ). Quello che differenzia, secondo me, i due tipi di terrorismo , è che dall'avvento dell'Isis le forme eversive islamiche - una volta prevalentemente focalizzate su Israele - hanno iniziato ad operare colpendo obiettivi " non strategici " solo ed unicamente per scatenare il panico e minare le "sicurezze" occidentali, reclutando adepti di ogni ceto sociale, indottrinandoli per poi portarli a commettere barbarie inomminabili.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto da Parigi.... su diverse stragi effettuate nella capitale gli organismi preposti alla sicurezza nazionale hanno commesso gaffes a dir poco incoerenti ed incomprensibili, su una di esse hanno addirittura messo il segreto di stato,per cui il discorso si farebbe molto lungo e complicato ( a Nizza il Tir che poi falciò decine di persone la notte del 14 luglio superò diversi posto di blocco prima di accedere sul lungomare, ed ancora a tutt'oggi le responsabilità dell'accaduto vengono continuamente rimpallate tra la polizia locale e la polizia nazionale... ). Nel caso francese è evidente la completa dissintonia tra le varie strutture statali ( incluso la magistratura ) , incompetenza e superficialità che poi hanno portato a tutte le note e tragiche vicissitudini.
> *La paura.... spinge a mostrare più attenzione e cautela, nei limiti del possibile, non la vedo come propulsore per porre limitazioni* ad un qualcosa ( o qualcuno ) che non conosciamo e tantomeno possiamo prevederne le mosse: quello che si chiede ( o che io vorrei ) è che i Servizi facciano il loro lavoro coadiuvati da magistrati " energicamente premurosi " qualora i riscontri probatori assumano contorni sempre più pericolosi ( o potensialmente tali ) per la sicurezza nazionale.


Siamo gli stessi di prima di Genova 2001 o dell'attentato alle Torri Gemelle?
Quanto siamo cambiati?
Quanto siamo disponibili a cambiare ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Il terrorismo degli anni di piombo non aveva nulla a che fare con la base operaia, ne tantomeno ne era l'espressione; si trattava di gruppi armati che "lottavano" contro precisi obiettivi che rappresentavano - nella loro folle ideologia - lo Stato da abbattere ( escludo ovviamente Piazza Fontana e Piazza della Loggia, solo per citarne alcuni, a mio avviso casi al di fuori del contesto a cui accennavamo ). Quello che differenzia, secondo me, i due tipi di terrorismo , è che dall'avvento dell'Isis le forme eversive islamiche - una volta prevalentemente focalizzate su Israele - hanno iniziato ad operare colpendo obiettivi " non strategici " solo ed unicamente per scatenare il panico e minare le "sicurezze" occidentali, reclutando adepti di ogni ceto sociale, indottrinandoli per poi portarli a commettere barbarie inomminabili.


Non hai letto quello che ho scritto.

E ovviamente parlavo del terrorismo di BR e c, non del terrorismo "di stato".


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai letto quello che ho scritto.
> 
> E ovviamente parlavo del terrorismo di BR e c, non del terrorismo "di stato".


Leggo sempre attentamente quello che scrivi.... 

Giusva Fioravanti, tanto per citarne uno, era forse un terrorista di " stato " secondo te ?


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo gli stessi di prima di Genova 2001 o dell'attentato alle Torri Gemelle?
> Quanto siamo cambiati?
> Quanto siamo disponibili a cambiare ancora?


No, non siamo gli stessi, penso si sia cambiati ponendo una maggiore attenzione a particolari destinazioni/mete turustiche, ma un week end a Parigi continuerò a farlo mentre non andrò in paesi musulmani. Fermo restando che c'è sempre la componente "fatalità" che gioca la sua parte (alla quale - aggiungo io - sarebbe meglio non incrementare la sua incidenza... ).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Leggo sempre attentamente quello che scrivi....
> 
> Giusva Fioravanti, tanto per citarne uno, era forse un terrorista di " stato " secondo te ?


Lui ha sempre negato la sua responsabilità per la strage di Bologna proprio perché, se lo fosse stato, sarebbe stato manovrato e questo lo rifiutava per posizione ideologica. Le sentenze dicono che così è stato.

Quello che mi interessava era il rapporto numerico tra popolazione e terroristi che non consente di definire le popolazioni (siano gli operai, gli studenti, i militanti di destra o di sinistra, gli islamici) in base a una partecipazione esigua al terrorismo.
Benché negli anni settanta tra i giovani, fino all' assassinio di Moro, vi fosse una diffusa indulgenza nei confronti dei "compagni che sbagliano".


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo gli stessi di prima di Genova 2001 o dell'attentato alle Torri Gemelle?
> Quanto siamo cambiati?
> Quanto siamo disponibili a cambiare ancora?


Io non sono cambiata per niente. Sono andata negli USA dopo.

E lì tra l'altro ho visto che le immagini date dai media erano molto parziali.
Ho visto donne con il burqa muoversi tranquillamente, in spazi e su mezzi che da noi sono normalmente molto più controllati, nella assoluta tranquillità di tutti.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> No, non siamo gli stessi, penso si sia cambiati ponendo una maggiore attenzione a particolari destinazioni/mete turustiche, ma un week end a Parigi continuerò a farlo mentre non andrò in paesi musulmani. Fermo restando che c'è sempre la componente "fatalità" che gioca la sua parte (alla quale - aggiungo io - sarebbe meglio non incrementare la sua incidenza... ).


Siamo cambiati tantissimo "dentro", nel nostro carattere.
Più diffidenti, meno inclini all'associazionismo, più dispersi, più disillusi, meno aperti, meno solidali, più fatalisti.
Una manifestazione come quella del 2001 oggi sarebbe impensabile, soprattutto con quegli slogan di allora.
Nel frattempo la globalizzazione ha visto accrescere il suo impatto nella nostra vita: tutto quello che c'è ora nella nostra vita, dalla banane all'Esselunga alle giacche di Zara ai medicinali si basa sulla fiducia nelle relazioni globali, sulla sicurezza e sull'economicità delle grandi navi cargo, sull'apertura delle frontiere...


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono cambiata per niente. Sono andata negli USA dopo.
> 
> E lì tra l'altro ho visto che le immagini date dai media erano molto parziali.
> *Ho visto donne con il burqa muoversi tranquillamente, in spazi e su mezzi che da noi sono normalmente molto più controllati, nella assoluta tranquillità di tutti*.


L'ho visto anche a Londra quest'inverno. Sono capitato in quartieri che sembrava di essere in Iran. 
Ho visto però anche su Tower Bridge transitare un furgone bianco con delle persone nascoste dentro che urlavano e picchiavano contro le lamiere.
L'ho visto fare in coda nel traffico sul ponte, nell'indifferenza di tutti. Io camminavo sul marciapiede, la cosa mi ha stupito. Da noi non sarebbe passato inosservato.
Ho visto un allarme bomba al museo di Storia Naturale a dicembre. Noi uscivamo dalla metro e tranquillamente siamo finiti nell'area interdetta per assenza di controlli. Siamo usciti dai cordoni spinti dalla polizia che aveva bloccato tutta l'area. Tranne noi 3.
Mi era sembrata una città molto rilassata, rispetto a Parigi.
Il mio commento, a dicembre, che era una città impreparata di fronte a un eventuale terrorismo.


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo cambiati tantissimo "dentro", nel nostro carattere.
> Più diffidenti, meno inclini all'associazionismo, più dispersi, più disillusi, meno aperti, meno solidali, più fatalisti.
> Una manifestazione come quella del 2001 oggi sarebbe impensabile, soprattutto con quegli slogan di allora.
> Nel frattempo *la globalizzazione ha visto accrescere il suo impatto nella nostra vita*: tutto quello che c'è ora nella nostra vita, dalla banane all'Esselunga alle giacche di Zara ai medicinali si basa sulla fiducia nelle relazioni globali, sulla sicurezza e sull'economicità delle grandi navi cargo, sull'apertura delle frontiere...


Penso che la globalizzazione abbia causato anche un indebolimento della solidarietà collettiva, comunque essa sia intesa. Il nesso tra globalizzazione e solidarietà è persino banale: l' accrescimento delle esigenze di competitività e di flessibilità delle imprese, dei mercati finanziari, del lavoro, delle tecnologie, entrano in conflitto con la conservazione dei principi di solidarietà che danno forma e sostanza al contratto sociale sul quale è fondato lo stato sociale del dopoguerra.

 La prima ragione è che i meccanismi di protezione sociale dipendono dalla direzione delle scelte politiche dei singoli Stati nella distribuzione delle risorse, ma l' autonomia della sfera politica non è più possibile dal momento in cui i paesi sono economicamente interdipendenti. Il benessere di una nazione non è più regolabile solo sulla base di un confronto tra le parti sociali interno ai singoli paesi, ma dipende piuttosto dalla loro capacità competitiva e dal loro peso nella scena internazionale.

Un ulteriore questione che evidenzia il legame tra la globalizzazione e la solidarietà consiste nell' aumento della flessibilità dei fattori economici. . Questo avviene concretamente nell' esportazione dei posti di lavoro dove i costi e le condizioni sono più convenienti, nel produrre e distribuire in luoghi diversi del mondo per avere le migliori condizioni fiscali, nel vivere nei posti "migliori" ma pagando le tasse dove più conviene. I protagonisti della crescita economica minano l' autorità dello Stato pretendendo le sue prestazioni ma rifiutandogli le tasse; in questo modo i ricchi diventano contribuenti virtuali e seppelliscono in modo legale, ma illegittimo,il bene comune democratico al quale pure si appellano.

Tutto ciò avviene nella cornice di una globalità irreversibile, di una società mondiale in cui le garanzie di ordine territorial-statale e le regole di una politica legittimata dal pubblico consenso perdono il loro carattere vincolante. Quanto più i rapporti tra gli attori transnazionali si rafforzano e si intrecciano tanto più viene messa in discussione l' autorita degli Stati, per cui si assiste ad una politicizzazione della società mondiale attraverso un depotenziamento della politica nazional-statale.

L' insieme di queste trasformazioni si manifesta in sostanza in un indebolimento della solidarietà collettiva, comunque essa sia intesa, considerando che la dislocazione dei capitali e delle iniziative produttive nelle aree del sud del mondo dove risultano più redditizie, in ragione del più basso costo del lavoro e dei più bassi livelli di protezione sociale, accresce sia l' instabilità che l' insicurezza dell' occupazione di segmenti più o meno ampi di popolazione, poichè  distrugge il  lavoro  all'  interno  dei   paesi d' origine  nei settori esposti alla concorrenza.

 Di conseguenza, nonostante la crescita della ricchezza prodotta dall' aumento degli scambi, la povertà e la disegualianze all' interno di questi paesi tendono e tenderanno ad ampliarsi per l' aumento della disoccupazione, e quindi degli squilibri di reddito in assenza di un qualche sistema di “welfare”.


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Leggo sempre attentamente quello che scrivi....
> 
> Giusva Fioravanti, tanto per citarne uno, era forse un terrorista di " stato " secondo te ?


no


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho visto anche a Londra quest'inverno. Sono capitato in quartieri che sembrava di essere in Iran.
> Ho visto però anche su Tower Bridge transitare un furgone bianco con delle persone nascoste dentro che urlavano e picchiavano contro le lamiere.
> L'ho visto fare in coda nel traffico sul ponte, nell'indifferenza di tutti. Io camminavo sul marciapiede, la cosa mi ha stupito. Da noi non sarebbe passato inosservato.
> Ho visto un allarme bomba al museo di Storia Naturale a dicembre. Noi uscivamo dalla metro e tranquillamente siamo finiti nell'area interdetta per assenza di controlli. Siamo usciti dai cordoni spinti dalla polizia che aveva bloccato tutta l'area. Tranne noi 3.
> ...


non esistono città preparate, tranne forse Tel Aviv


----------



## brenin (3 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esistono città preparate, tranne forse Tel Aviv


Penso neppure loro lo siano, o quantomeno siano in grado di assicurare al 100% la sicurezza....


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso neppure loro lo siano, o quantomeno siano in grado di assicurare al 100% la sicurezza....


il 100% non esiste da nessuna parte dell'universo.

esiste la coscienza di essere tutti a rischio


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il 100% non esiste da nessuna parte dell'universo.
> 
> esiste la coscienza di essere tutti a rischio


E la consapevolezza quasi fatalistica che da loro il terrorismo è endemico.
Non per questo abbassano la guardia o calano le braghe.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le banlieu hanno dimostrato che vi è una impostazione ingiusta secondo la quale in una società che si basa appunto sui principi di uguaglianza a parole nei fatti ha cittadini meno uguali degli altri.
> Questa è una cosa diffusa perché sappiamo bene che l'ascensore sociale si è fermato e che chi appartiene alle classi sociali inferiori può pure studiare, ma non potrà raggiungere i livelli superiori. Però sotto vi sono tutti quelli di seconda generazione che fanno ancora più fatica e raccolgono gli scarichi di coloro che stanno nella condizione di stessa emarginazione e non hanno nemmeno le capacità personali per elevarsi individualmente.
> Questo è valido negli States degli anni sessanta, così come è valido ora. È il meccanismo del razzismo che non vale neanche la pena di dire a chi è funzionale.
> 
> ...



Non credo che sia giusto paragonare il terrorismo di matrice politica  degli anni 70 a quello contemporaneo di matrice religiosa. Le  convinzioni politiche non sono tutte uguali, le religioni nemmeno.
Sarebbe ancora peggio paragonare l' integralismo cristiano presente e  passato con l' islamismo intransigente e fuori dalla storia di adesso.
Non uso a caso la parola "fuori dalla storia". Se come Erdogan in  Turchia rifiuti le teorie di Darwin, o come una laureanda tunisina fai  una tesi sulla terra piatta, capisci anche tu che non è una questione  solo politica ma ideologica, un rifugiarsi in sicurezze inesistenti un  rifiuto di quella secolarizzazione inesorabile con la quale il  cristianesimo ha sempre avuto a che fare con alterne fortune qui da noi.
Lo so che qulche frangia di deficenti antidarwin la trovi anche tra gli  oltranzisti americani, ma mentre loro sono inseriti in una società  libera e secolarizzata dove se fai un discorso del genere ad una  conferenza come minimo ti ridono in faccia, in altri luoghi sei inserito  ancora su un substrato culturale dove in maggioranza ti credono, pur avendo largamente gli strumenti per poter stabilire la verità o quantomeno per farsi venire qualche serio dubbio.
E non è una differenza piccola.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo che sia giusto paragonare il terrorismo di matrice politica  degli anni 70 a quello contemporaneo di matrice religiosa. Le  convinzioni politiche non sono tutte uguali, le religioni nemmeno.
> Sarebbe ancora peggio paragonare l' integralismo cristiano presente e  passato con l' islamismo intransigente e fuori dalla storia di adesso.
> Non uso a caso la parola "fuori dalla storia". Se come Erdogan in  Turchia rifiuti le teorie di Darwin, o come una laureanda tunisina fai  una tesi sulla terra piatta, capisci anche tu che non è una questione  solo politica ma ideologica, un rifugiarsi in sicurezze inesistenti un  rifiuto di quella secolarizzazione inesorabile con la quale il  cristianesimo ha sempre avuto a che fare con alterne fortune qui da noi.
> Lo so che qulche frangia di deficenti antidarwin la trovi anche tra gli  oltranzisti americani, ma mentre loro sono inseriti in una società  libera e secolarizzata dove se fai un discorso del genere ad una  conferenza come minimo ti ridono in faccia, in altri luoghi sei inserito  ancora su un substrato culturale dove in maggioranza ti credono, pur avendo largamente gli strumenti per poter stabilire la verità o quantomeno per farsi venire qualche serio dubbio.
> E non è una differenza piccola.


https://g.co/kgs/wpBhN1


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://g.co/kgs/wpBhN1


Vedi, la differenza è che l'esimio studioso non ha nessuna credibilità e seguito nel mondo mussulmano.
Al Baghdadi ce l'aveva di milioni di persone.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...za-6a23ece6-09df-11e6-b6e3-5a67b8a1023d.shtml

Ci siete mai stati?
Io sì, spessissimo anni fa.
Affittavo anche il mio spazio per vendere oggetti usati.
Ci sono tornato di recente ed è diventato un incubo.
A un mio amico a cui l'avevo consigliato hanno rubato lo smartphone dopo 5 minuti.
E' un altro mondo dove tutto ciò che è illegale diventa la regola.
Importante andarci alle 5 o alle 6 di mattina..,
E anche dare un'occhiata alle toilette chimiche.
Uno dei motivi - oltre ai furti (che ho subito anch'io da venditore - il più importante una scatola di orologi russi asportata mentre stavo sistemando la bancarella dal solito "marocchino", qualche centinaia di euro involati in un secondo) per cui non ci andrò mai più.
Diciamocelo chiaramente: una delle spinte propulsive dell'immigrazione è il miglioramento delle proprie condizioni economiche in qualsiasi modo. La storia della fuga della povertà è una mistificazione, valida solo per una parte, che allo stato attuale credo che numericamente abbia numeri relativi. In questi anni ho visto di tutto.
1000 euro richiesti da una cinese ai suoi connazionali per poter emigrare, affitti non pagati ai privati (per i nordafricani sono quasi la norma, dopo i primi anni), auto con tre metri di bagagli sul tetto al porto di Genova per l'imbarco verso l'Africa, gente in dodici a subaffittarsi l'appartamento, spaccio di droga sotto casa mia, nordafricani che ti chiedono lo sconto su un euro al pezzo per i vestiti dei bambini, poi hanno il solito Iphone (spesso rubato), romeni che rispondono al tuo annuncio per la vendita di un'auto usata a 4000 euro e ti arrivano con una Phaeton https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Phaeton nuova, ti offrono 3000 euro e nel frattempo al cellulare contrattano con un connazionale la cessione della tua auto a 5000, e tante altre cose...
Il motore è questo, per tutti. Un po' come quando cadde il muro di Berlino e si passò da Gum ai grandi centri commerciali tipo Mammout.
L'immigrazione è un grande consenso al consumismo.
E' utile al capitale perché abbatte il costo della manodopera ma soprattutto riporta verso il basso la coscienza dei diritti dei lavoratori, alimenta il mercato perché permette a sempre più persone di accedere ai beni (necessariamente a basso costo ma offerti in gran quantità), aumenta il valore immobiliare di alcune aree (a detrimento di altre) e quindi accresce la ricchezza della grande proprietà, distrae le persone facendole concentrare sui cambiamenti di popolazione che devono subire facendo loro accettare un detrimento della loro qualità di vita, dall'aumento dei costi sanitari a carico del singolo ai tagli sulle pensioni etc.
Permette facilmente di ritornare alle divisioni in classi, per esempio.
Aumenta l'odio sociale (dividi et impera).
il terrorismo diventa la giustificazione per aumentare i controlli e limitare la libertà e la richiesta di diritti.
(e farci dimenticare dell'esistenza della mafia e del traffico di armi che tali controlli non li vede affatto).
Andando avanti così creeremo - con questo standard - una popolazione frammentata e incapace di allearsi.
Una vera manna per chi governa.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Io ho conosciuto madri che evidentemente provenivano da famiglia benestanti avendo un titolo di studio elevato.
Madri che erano venuto a lavorare in Italia lasciando i figli a casa e che puntualmente ogni anno o due tornavano portando loro gadget elettronici e regali a tutti in cittadine curate e eleganti, anche secondo i nostri standard. 
Ha senso non vedere i figli per questo?
Filippini che avevano ricreato la stessa villa dei loro datori di lavoro avendo a loro volta la servitù.
Stranieri che lavorano qui che si sono comprati terreni per coltivare banane nel loro paese.
Nigeriani con la tv a 60 pollici nuova in casa, due auto, che non pagavano l'affitto.
Queste persone sono il motore di tutte le altre.
La tv a 60 pollici, la foto della Bmw serie 5, la fotocamera digitale, l'Iphone sono le sirene tentatrici per tanti, forse tutti.
Non Dante, non gli Uffizi.
E' il valore primario dietro a cui nascondere tutto il resto.
Ce la devi fare, a qualsiasi costo, è quello che ti dicono.
Una mia amica molto pudica in Italia in Francia posava nuda. Lo faceva per soldi "Ma sai, in Italia questo sarebbe mal visto. Là è normale, poi non mi conosce nessuno". 
@_twinpeaks_ forse direbbe che l'ombra fa capolino, quando nessuno controlla.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto madri che evidentemente provenivano da famiglia benestanti avendo un titolo di studio elevato.
> Madri che erano venuto a lavorare in Italia lasciando i figli a casa e che puntualmente ogni anno o due tornavano portando loro gadget elettronici e regali a tutti in cittadine curate e eleganti, anche secondo i nostri standard.
> Ha senso non vedere i figli per questo?
> Filippini che avevano ricreato la stessa villa dei loro datori di lavoro avendo a loro volta la servitù.
> ...


La nonna di twinpeaks direbbe che lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore: anche lontano dagli occhi altrui.


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esistono città preparate, tranne forse Tel Aviv





perplesso ha detto:


> il 100% non esiste da nessuna parte dell'universo.
> 
> *esiste la coscienza di essere tutti a rischio*


Verissimo, basti pensare che nel 1995, proprio a Tel Aviv, Rabin fu assassinato da un colono ebreo....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi, la differenza è che l'esimio studioso non ha nessuna credibilità e seguito nel mondo mussulmano.
> Al Baghdadi ce l'aveva di milioni di persone.


E vabbè...allora fai come quelli che si curano su internet.
Studiare un argomento avrà un valore.
Ho avuto contatti con lo studioso (non racconto come per privacy) e raccontava anche cose molto divertenti che fanno capire molto.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La nonna di twinpeaks direbbe che lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore: *anche lontano dagli occhi altrui*.


La mia esperienza mi porta a pensare che la formazione dei ghetti sia funzionale proprio per questa motivazione.
L'immigrazione dal meridione nel mio quartiere ha avuto risvolti positivi fino a un certo punto, con un alto livello di integrazione con la popolazione autoctona.
L'ondata degli anni 70 destabilizzò invece tutto.
Molti che non avevano capacità economiche per far fronte al trasferimento ma erano attratti dall'illusione di poter crescere economicamente si erano affidati a organizzazioni mafiose, contraendo debiti con loro.
Non pochi si erano trovati nella situazione, in carenza di lavoro, di dover restituire quei debiti partecipando a attività illegali.
A tale scopo era necessario creare dei ghetti in cui fossero ridefinite le regole e ci fosse un controllo, in pratica si era costituito un altro stato, con comportamenti mutuati dalla terra d'origine degli immigrati ma regole completamente diverse per adattarsi alla nuova situazione.
La camorra regolava anche l'abusivismo nelle case popolari, avendo liste autonome e a mio parere disponeva anche di infiltrazioni nell'apparato statale. In seguito iniziò anche a gestire l'immigrazione clandestina, con analoghi metodi. E sto parlando di ben due decenni fa.
Molti però sono cresciuti economicamente, certo.
La mia generazione ha patito però morti per droga e un livello di violenza oggi sconosciuto.
E quel quartiere oggi è ancora allo sbando.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

Non capisco perché gli stranieri dovrebbero essere migliori di noi.

Le fiction (in senso lato, anche la pubblicità) danno una immagine dell'occidente del tutto irrealistica e che spinge gli occidentali a cercare di avere sempre di più e illude i non occidentali di avere un tenore di vita da sogno.
Ma per chi al suo paese dorme su una stuoia o una amaca anche un bilocale in una casa popolare è la realizzazione di un sogno. Avere una cameretta per i figli è certamente un segno di realizzazione. E perché mai dovremmo desiderarlo solo noi.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché gli stranieri dovrebbero essere migliori di noi.
> 
> Le fiction (in senso lato, anche la pubblicità) danno una immagine dell'occidente del tutto irrealistica e che spinge gli occidentali a cercare di avere sempre di più e illude i non occidentali di avere un tenore di vita da sogno.
> *Ma per chi al suo paese dorme su una stuoia o una amaca anche un bilocale in una casa popolare è la realizzazione di un sogn*o. Avere una cameretta per i figli è certamente un segno di realizzazione. E perché mai dovremmo desiderarlo solo noi.


E' una visione molto romantica, Brunetta.
Per esperienza non è proprio così.
Neppure il bilocale da sogno.
Molti immigrati che conosco provengono da posti molto più belli delle squallide periferie in cui vivono.
E' che è saltata anche da loro l'economia, aumentando la forbice tra ricchi e poveri.
Chi sta in mezzo ha difficoltà a mantenere un tenore di vita che vorrebbe in crescita.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E vabbè...allora fai come quelli che si curano su internet.
> Studiare un argomento avrà un valore.
> Ho avuto contatti con lo studioso (non racconto come per privacy) e raccontava anche cose molto divertenti che fanno capire molto.


un ulema senza seguito popolare ha la stessa rilevanza e credibilità del mago do nascimiento


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non capisco perché gli stranieri dovrebbero essere migliori di noi.*
> 
> L



Io partirei proprio da qui.
Gli stranieri sono migliori di noi?
No. 
La loro motivazione a venire da noi è fare soldi e accedere a più beni grazie a un cambio favorevole che garantisce loro maggior potere d'acquisto con l'euro.
E' un valore condiviso molto simile a quello che hanno la maggior parte di noi.
E' un valore in cui anche noi ci riconosciamo totalmente?
O forse dovremmo tendere ad altri valori?
In definitiva, l'assolutizzazione di questo valore (il denaro) ci migliora?
E se questo denaro non c'è, cosa rimane per stare insieme?


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E vabbè...allora fai come quelli che si curano su internet. Studiare un argomento avrà un valore. Ho avuto contatti con lo studioso (non racconto come per privacy) e raccontava anche cose molto divertenti che fanno capire molto.


  Non ti ho detto che lo studioso non dica cose condivisibili da noi. (Da noi). La prossima volta che lo incontri comunque chidigli se esiste il concetto di perdono nell' Islam, come esiste nella religione costruita sugli insegnamenti del falegname di Nazareth. La base del ragionamento non devo essere gli aneddoti, i fenomeni di tipo politico si maturano sulle macro osservazioni, a meno che non si voglia pensare che i milioni di persone convinti da daesh a prendere le armi, o la pervicacia nel sostenere il terrorismo da parte di paesi come L'arabia sia prerogativa di un pugno di persone. Le culture, le idee, le religioni, le ideologie non sono tutte uguali e una non vale l' altra. Non te lo dico da un mio mondo perfetto ed incorruttibile, te lo dico dalla mia sporchissima identità di occidentale, perfettibile.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io partirei proprio da qui.
> Gli stranieri sono migliori di noi?
> No.
> La loro motivazione a venire da noi è fare soldi e accedere ai beni.
> ...


prima definiamo gli stranieri.

un argentino, rispetto a noi, è straniero dal punto di vista tecnico-burocratico ma a livello di sangue e cultura non lo è.

un musulmano è prima di ogni altra cosa un musulmano.   e non sarà mai altro.  non solo per sangue e cultura, ma soprattutto per la forma mentis.

e la motivazione profonda di ogni musulmano è l'islamizzazione.   prima ancora della questione arricchimento.

molti italiani, europei, occidentali commettono l'errore di pensare che i musulmani si possano comprare coi telefonini ed i frigoriferi.

Daesh ci ha mostrato molto chiaramente come abbiano saputo utilizzare telefonini ed internet ai loro scopi.

non puoi comprare le idee con gli assegni.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La mia esperienza mi porta a pensare che la formazione dei ghetti sia funzionale proprio per questa motivazione.
> L'immigrazione dal meridione nel mio quartiere ha avuto risvolti positivi fino a un certo punto, con un alto livello di integrazione con la popolazione autoctona.
> L'ondata degli anni 70 destabilizzò invece tutto.
> Molti che non avevano capacità economiche per far fronte al trasferimento ma erano attratti dall'illusione di poter crescere economicamente si erano affidati a organizzazioni mafiose, contraendo debiti con loro.
> ...


Le società occidentali, illuministe, democratiche, guardano il mondo e l'uomo escludendo dal loro spettro percettivo le differenze etniche, tribali, culturali, religiose. Vedono solo l'uomo astratto, il cittadino-consumatore, perchè la luce illuminista è una luce fredda che appiattisce i volumi e non getta ombre. 
Poi anche il cittadino consumatore occidentale non si esaurisce nella cittadinanza e nel consumo (perchè non esiste nè può esistere essere umano reale che si esaurisca nella cittadinanza e nel consumo). Il cittadino-consumatore occidentale ha anche una lingua materna, una cultura che si ispira a una religione (anche se non la pratica più), una comunità a cui è legato, etc.: ed è grazie a queste radici, per quanto allentate, che tra i cittadini-consumatori occidentali c'è quell' "idem sentire", come lo chiamano i politologi, che consente il funzionamento della democrazia rappresentativa a suffragio universale, dove ci si può dividere anche aspramente ma si presume che il partito che arriva al potere in seguito alle elezioni a) non sia costituito su base etnico-religiosa-tribale b) non impieghi la macchina dello Stato, una volta giunto al potere, per sterminare gli oppositori o imporre una religione. Che invece è proprio quanto avviene quando gli occhiali occidentali e democratici vengono inforcati in paesi dove l'idem sentire proprio non c'è, perchè le differenze, essendo razziali, tribali, religiose, sono incomponibili all'interno dell'insieme fittizio "cittadino-consumatore": v. per esempio Rwanda, Sudafrica, Algeria, Egitto...la lista è lunga.
Da quanto precede, si può valutare la saggezza di invitare interi pezzi di popoli culturalmente diversissimi all'interno del contenitore illuminista "cittadino consumatore democratico". Non finirà bene.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Le società occidentali, illuministe, democratiche, guardano il mondo e l'uomo escludendo dal loro spettro percettivo le differenze etniche, tribali, culturali, religiose. Vedono solo l'uomo astratto, il cittadino-consumatore, perchè la luce illuminista è una luce fredda che appiattisce i volumi e non getta ombre.
> Poi anche il cittadino consumatore occidentale non si esaurisce nella cittadinanza e nel consumo (perchè non esiste nè può esistere essere umano reale che si esaurisca nella cittadinanza e nel consumo). Il cittadino-consumatore occidentale ha anche una lingua materna, una cultura che si ispira a una religione (anche se non la pratica più), una comunità a cui è legato, etc.: ed è grazie a queste radici, per quanto allentate, che tra i cittadini-consumatori occidentali c'è quell' "idem sentire", come lo chiamano i politologi, che consente il funzionamento della democrazia rappresentativa a suffragio universale, dove ci si può dividere anche aspramente ma si presume che il partito che arriva al potere in seguito alle elezioni a) non sia costituito su base etnico-religiosa-tribale b) non impieghi la macchina dello Stato, una volta giunto al potere, per sterminare gli oppositori o imporre una religione. Che invece è proprio quanto avviene quando gli occhiali occidentali e democratici vengono inforcati in paesi dove l'idem sentire proprio non c'è, perchè le differenze, essendo razziali, tribali, religiose, sono incomponibili all'interno dell'insieme fittizio "cittadino-consumatore": v. per esempio Rwanda, Sudafrica, Algeria, Egitto...la lista è lunga.
> Da quanto precede, *si può valutare la saggezza di invitare interi pezzi di popoli culturalmente diversissimi all'interno del contenitore illuminista "cittadino consumatore democratico". Non finirà bene*.


Sì.

Il problema è che in questo contenitore ce li abbiamo fatti entrare noi.
La globalizzazione non ha avuto effetti solo da noi.
E se in Kenya si creano villaggi esclusivi a 5 stelle con Briatore (protetti da guardie armate), a Capo Verde resort occidentali con una clientela superiore alla popolazione locale (che vede devastata la propria struttura economica preesistente), tu hai creato un'unica economia globale in cui tu, romeno, godi di uno stipendio di 300 euro contro i 1000 di un italiano e non puoi comprarti la Dacia che ci compriamo noi.
E alla fine decidi di andare dove puoi con le rimesse partecipare al grande consumo globale avendo più chance.
In pratica globalmente si assiste all'impoverimento del ceto medio e alla concentrazione di ricchezze in mano a poche persone.
D'altronde anche il simbolo di Londra, The Shard, è stato costruito con capitali del Qatar.

E questo articolo di qualche tempo fa spiega molto, tra le righe:
"
Londra è "l'ottavo emirato su questo pianeta" e di questo non c'e' che da essere felici". E' quanto ha detto il sindaco della capitale britannica, Boris Johnson, durante un convegno sugli investimenti provenienti dal Medio Oriente e dai Paesi arabi in generale, dando il via a qualche critica e a molta ilarità' sotto il Big Ben. Il convegno, organizzato dal Daily Telegraph, e' stato un momento per fare un punto della situazione "sull'enorme nave spaziale piena di miliardi", come ha detto lo stesso primo cittadino al quotidiano conservatore, in una Londra dove i grandi investitori del mondo islamico sono sempre più presenti, fra grattacieli, infrastrutture, grandi magazzini e proprietà immobiliari di ogni tipo. Il sindaco ha anche detto che gli investitori arabi beneficiano di Londra per "il rispetto della legge e per le tante opportunita'". I commenti di Johnson hanno appunto suscitato molto sarcasmo sui social network, anche considerando l'attuale dibattito sull'integrazione e sui modelli di coinvolgimento delle altre culture nella metropoli inglese. Ma il sindaco è stato chiaro: "Penso di essere uno dei pochi politici britannici a pensare ancora che l'immigrazione sia un fatto positivo. E quattro londinesi su dieci sono nati all'estero"



In pratica cosa sta succedendo?
Che mentre i ricchi cinesi e arabi stanno facendo enormi investimenti in Europa che rendono _felici_ i governanti e i ricchi locali, il problema globale della distruzione delle (poche) ricchezze ma sopratutto delle aspettative di crescita (o stabilità) del ceto che potremmo definire medio  per comodità o dei lavoratori più poveri viene risolto lasciando aperta l'immigrazione _anche_ incontrollata.
In pratica ci si disfa di intere generazioni di cittadini giovani potenzialmente in grado di pretendere più diritti mandandoli altrove, dove andranno a limare i diritti preesistenti.
Nel frattempo il capitale tranquillamente opera indisturbato tenendosi buoni i governi.


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica cosa sta succedendo?
> Che mentre i ricchi cinesi e arabi stanno facendo enormi investimenti in Europa che rendono _felici_ i governanti e i ricchi locali, il problema globale della distruzione delle (poche) ricchezze ma sopratutto delle aspettative di crescita (o stabilità) del ceto che potremmo definire medio  per comodità o dei lavoratori più poveri viene risolto lasciando aperta l'immigrazione _anche_ incontrollata.
> In pratica ci si disfa di intere generazioni di cittadini giovani potenzialmente in grado di pretendere più diritti mandandoli altrove, dove andranno a limare i diritti preesistenti.
> Nel frattempo *il capitale tranquillamente opera indisturbato tenendosi buoni i governi*.


Sul grassetto.... inzialmente era così, ora le parti si sono decisamente invertite....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' una visione molto romantica, Brunetta.
> Per esperienza non è proprio così.
> Neppure il bilocale da sogno.
> Molti immigrati che conosco provengono da posti molto più belli delle squallide periferie in cui vivono.
> ...


Veramente io mi riferisco a casi che conosco che hanno lo stesso valore dei tuoi.
Semplicemente c'è di tutto.
Perché tutti noi al nord non abbiamo avuto colleghi meridionali che non hanno mai speso una lira di ferie perché tornavano al paese e poi si sono fatti pure la casa sulla spiaggia (demanio, quindi anche mio) poi condonata e poi ti schifano perché tu le ferie le fai in economia?
C'è di tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti ho detto che lo studioso non dica cose condivisibili da noi. (Da noi). La prossima volta che lo incontri comunque chidigli se esiste il concetto di perdono nell' Islam, come esiste nella religione costruita sugli insegnamenti del falegname di Nazareth. La base del ragionamento non devo essere gli aneddoti, i fenomeni di tipo politico si maturano sulle macro osservazioni, a meno che non si voglia pensare che i milioni di persone convinti da daesh a prendere le armi, o la pervicacia nel sostenere il terrorismo da parte di paesi come L'arabia sia prerogativa di un pugno di persone. Le culture, le idee, le religioni, le ideologie non sono tutte uguali e una non vale l' altra. Non te lo dico da un mio mondo perfetto ed incorruttibile, te lo dico dalla mia sporchissima identità di occidentale, perfettibile.


Certo che c'è il perdono! Se non altro perché predicato da Gesù riconosciuto come profeta.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.... inzialmente era così, ora le parti si sono decisamente invertite....


Capitali e investimenti islamici, aumento popolazione islamica, crescita della diffidenza (anche a causa del terrorismo e delle guerre in cui abbiamo avuto il ruolo da protagonisti) nei confronti dei musulmani e conseguente ghettizzazione ed emarginazione... a mio parere questa miscela non può che produrre la necessità di una rappresentanza politica e religiosa musulmana abbastanza importante anche nei paesi europei.
Cosa che sta già nascendo
http://www.lintellettualedissidente.it/esteri-3/lislam-politico-in-europa/


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che c'è il perdono! Se non altro perché predicato da Gesù riconosciuto come profeta.


C'è il perdono nel Corano, indipendentemente da Gesù.
Il Corano porta avanti valori  condivisibili con i nostri.
E' la lettura che produce effetti diversi, come d'altronde capitò anche a noi in passato.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che c'è il perdono! Se non altro perché predicato da Gesù riconosciuto come profeta.


Eh, infatti si vede bene come mettono in pratica i precetti insegnati da Cristo.

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cristianesimo_e_islam
Leggi a proposito della persona umana e dell' ateismo.

La proclamazione della sostanziale ugaglianza tra le religioni, il  politicamente corretto a tutti i costi ha oblunato completamente e  travisato la sostanza delle idee di fondo. (Che col cavolo sono uguali o  paragonabili).
Non che la nostra cultura non abbia saputo partorire il mein kampf,  semplicemente (a costi umani insostenibili) ha saputo emendarlo, cosa  che a mio avviso nella religione islamica è praticamente impossibile.
I mussulmani moderati semplicemente sono mussulmani secolarizzati,  vittime pure loro del resto del terrorismo, certo, ma è bene chiedersi  se un mussulmano che mette al primo posto la sua obbedienza a Dio possa  convivere con persone che al primo posto accettano da farsi governare da  leggi laiche.
Sono scettico.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'è il perdono nel Corano, indipendentemente da Gesù.
> Il Corano porta avanti valori  condivisibili con i nostri.
> E' la lettura che produce effetti diversi, come d'altronde capitò anche a noi in passato.


Il perdono islamico deriva da Dio e dalla giustizia, non dall' amore per i nemici predicato dal falegname.
E' una differenza teologica abissale e gravida di conseguenze storiche.

Secondariamente gli isalmici non hanno una autorità centrale. Perciò se sul corano c' è scritto che metaforicamente bisogna sgozzare tutti gli infedeli si trova sempre l' idiota che pensa sia giusto farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

Non trovate paradossale una serie di post in cui si definiscono come nemici milioni di persone accusandole di essere nemiche?

Io sì.

Buona vita.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> *Il perdono islamico deriva da Dio e dalla giustizia, non dall' amore per i nemici predicato dal falegname.*
> E' una differenza teologica abissale e gravida di conseguenze storiche.
> 
> Secondariamente gli isalmici non hanno una autorità centrale. Perciò se sul corano c' è scritto che metaforicamente bisogna sgozzare tutti gli infedeli si trova sempre l' idiota che pensa sia giusto farlo.


Diciamo che nel mondo Europa e Usa stanno premendo un po' troppo sul mondo musulmano, che nel passato - quando noi per esempio avevamo l'inquisizione e mandavamo al rogo i libri - era decisamente più aperto e accogliente di noi.
Dao che dispone di capitali e forza (numerica e anagrafica) fa valere il suo ruolo, usando anche il Corano per definire una _guerra_ che di religioso ha ben poco e di finanziario molto di più.
Avremmo dovuto imparare a convivere anni fa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mondo Europa e Usa stanno premendo un po' troppo sul mondo musulmano, che nel passato - quando noi per esempio avevamo l'inquisizione e mandavamo al rogo i libri - era decisamente più aperto e accogliente di noi.
> Dao che dispone di capitali e forza (numerica e anagrafica) fa valere il suo ruolo, usando anche il Corano per definire una guerra che di religioso ha ben poco.
> Avremmo dovuto imparare a convivere anni fa.


Non è mai troppo tardi.

Però se fossi islamica e leggessi certe affermazioni mi irriterei un filino eh


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io mi riferisco a casi che conosco che hanno lo stesso valore dei tuoi.
> Semplicemente c'è di tutto.
> Perché *tutti noi al nord non abbiamo avuto colleghi meridionali che non hanno mai speso una lira di ferie perché tornavano al paese e poi si sono fatti pure la casa sulla spiaggia (demanio, quindi anche mio) poi condonata e poi ti schifano perché tu le ferie le fai in economia?*
> C'è di tutto.


Hai voglia.
E non sai quanto mi sta sulle balle questa mentalità, che noto anche qui, modello "Faccio quel che voglio, tanto nessuno mi fa niente".
In Calabria anni fa era una devastazione di case prive di intonaco e tetto, gigantesche e abusive, rimaste lì per compiacenza della politica locale.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è mai troppo tardi.
> 
> Però se fossi islamica e leggessi certe affermazioni mi irriterei un filino eh


Io sono ateo... 
Le religioni costituiscono per me un fatto esclusivamente personale.
Qualsiasi ingerenza di qualsiasi religione nello stato la trovo profondamente negativa.
Non amo gli estremismi.
Mi sento libero di criticare un vegano se non si fa i fatti suoi.
Identicamente dovrei essere libero di avere un pensiero su un musulmano al pari di un cattolico, esattamente come loro lo hanno su di me.
Se tu a una festa della scuola, musulmano, ti turbi perché una mamma (donna) di un bambino ti ha toccato (sfiorato) durante il periodo del ramadan, non abbiamo molto in comune come valori.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia.
> E non sai quanto mi sta sulle balle questa mentalità, che noto anche qui, modello "Faccio quel che voglio, tanto nessuno mi fa niente".
> In Calabria anni fa era una devastazione di case prive di intonaco e tetto, gigantesche e abusive, rimaste lì per compiacenza della politica locale.


Ma non andiamo più in giro a dire "i terroni sono così" perché riconosciamo che certi comportamenti sono individuali e vengono poi stigmatizzati da compaesani che non li hanno.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono ateo...
> Le religioni costituiscono per me un fatto esclusivamente personale.
> Qualsiasi ingerenza di qualsiasi religione nello stato la trovo profondamente negativa.
> Non amo gli estremismi.
> ...


Su UN musulmano si può pensare qualsiasi cosa, come su qualunque persona. Attribuire a tutti invece è scorretto.
Del resto giustamente tutti ci incazziamo se ci dicono "voi uomini" o  "voi donne" o qualunque altra generalizzazione in cui veniamo infilati.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non andiamo più in giro a dire "i terroni sono così" perché riconosciamo che certi comportamenti sono individuali e vengono poi stigmatizzati da compaesani che non li hanno.


I terroni sono così. I meridionali no.
Terrone è proprio colui che si comporta così, infatti il significato del termine che è dispregiativo  è quello di persona avente "caratteristiche personali negative, tra le quali ignoranza, scarsa voglia di lavorare, disprezzo di alcune norme igieniche e soprattutto civiche. Analogamente, soprattutto in alcune accezioni gergali, il termine ha sempre più assunto il significato di "persona rozza" ovvero priva di gusto nel vestire, inelegante e pacchiana, dai modi inurbani e maleducata, restando un insulto".
Si contrappone a polentone, ovvero "persona pigra, lenta nell’azione e nei movimenti", in pratica un "tonto", appellativo di molti settentrionali secondo i terroni.
Non c'è niente da fare: le diversità si esprimono comunque, anche senza voler generalizzare, ed entrano nel linguaggio, nel modo di relazionare.
Esattamente come "marocchino" è il venditore ambulante, "musulmano" sta pian piano regredendo nella terminologia come d'altronde la religione cattolica ha portato termini come baciapile, bigotto, etc.
Certo che non tutti i cattolici sono baciapile, come d'altronde non tutti i comunisti mangiavano i bambini. Ma esiste un immaginario che è difficile da sconfiggere.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mondo Europa e Usa stanno premendo un po' troppo sul mondo musulmano, che nel passato - quando noi per esempio avevamo l'inquisizione e mandavamo al rogo i libri - era decisamente più aperto e accogliente di noi. Dao che dispone di capitali e forza (numerica e anagrafica) fa valere il suo ruolo, usando anche il Corano per definire una _guerra_ che di religioso ha ben poco e di finanziario molto di più. Avremmo dovuto imparare a convivere anni fa.


  L' inquisizione cieca è uno stereotipo per il quale sarebbe bene leggersi prima i numeri e gli atti dei processi per avere un quadro più relaistico. Come sarebbe bene riconoscere che in realtà l' indice dei libri proibiti non ha prodotto molti roghi in occidente, semplicemente certi testi erano stampati e conservati (anche nei monasteri) anche se ufficialmente banditi. In definitiva il mondo islamico ad un certo punto si è fermato, si è ingessato e da lì non è mai più ripartito seriamente. Conosci voci di dissenso? Teologi all'avanguardia? Riforme possibili e praticabili in quella religione? Le caravelle sono partite da una Spagna appena deislamizzata, non dal nord Africa e non è un fatto casuale, è un prodotto della storia.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su UN musulmano si può pensare qualsiasi cosa, come su qualunque persona. Attribuire a tutti invece è scorretto.
> Del resto giustamente tutti ci incazziamo se ci dicono "voi uomini" o  "voi donne" o qualunque altra generalizzazione in cui veniamo infilati.


Perchè continui a pensare che ogni forma di critica alle idee e alle culture sia una forma di razzismo?

Le idee non sono le persone, ma nemmeno le persone sono le idee e le idee dei mussulmani, il loro modo di intendere e praticare la loro religione mi sento libero di criticarlo quanto mi pare.

Abbiamo passato una generazione da poter criticare le tonache dei preti e la loro forma pervasiva ed invasiva di religio e adesso dovremmo fermarci davanti ai caffetani? Ma per cortesia.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su UN musulmano si può pensare qualsiasi cosa, come su qualunque persona. Attribuire a tutti invece è scorretto.
> Del resto giustamente tutti ci incazziamo se ci dicono "voi uomini" o  "voi donne" o qualunque altra generalizzazione in cui veniamo infilati.


Tutti i musulmani dovrebbero seguire determinati comportamenti.
Per esempio le donne non dovrebbero indossare i pantaloni stretti (ma alcune ragazzine ho visto che lo fanno nei paesi più aperti), tutti non dovrebbero mangiare bistecche al sangue o bere alcol, possedere cani, mostrarsi nudi anche tra uomini ad altri uomini (doccia in palestra), avere rapporti sessuali prematrimoniali, le donne dovrebbero fare le casalinghe come attività principale, nessuno può permettersi di restare single, i matrimoni devono essere concordati anche sulla condizione economica delle rispettive famiglie e la donna può sposarsi solo col consenso della famiglia di origine e obbedire al marito, che però se non se la scopa dopo 4 mesi lei può divorziare da lui, non può adottare bambini, il marito può picchiare la moglie che non gli obbedisce, o non scoparla (come punizione), durante il ramadan è vietato avere contatti con il sesso opposto (a meno che non siano necessari).
Se poi si segue alla lettera tutti al musulmano è vietato "integrarsi con chi non è musulmano".
E visto che siamo qui, sappiate che per l'adulterio c'è la morte per lapidazione...
Questo vale solo per i musulmani praticanti.
Gli altri sono sono marocchini, egiziani, tunisini, arabi, turchi...


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> C'è il perdono nel Corano, indipendentemente da Gesù.
> Il Corano porta avanti valori  condivisibili con i nostri.
> E' la lettura che produce effetti diversi, come d'altronde capitò anche a noi in passato.


dov'è l'equivalente del dhimmi nella cultura occidentale?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2017)

*...*

Il problema è la supponenza della mentalità occidentale.

Che ha confezionato in laboratorio valori "laici" che dovrebbero stupire e conquistare chiunque (in teoria)

E come valori li propone. A tutti

E non si rende consapevole che per determinate culture (e in determinate teste e cervelli, anche sani) questi valori saranno SEMPRE e COMUNQUE disvalori.


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Tutti i musulmani dovrebbero seguire determinati comportamenti*.
> Per esempio le donne non dovrebbero indossare i pantaloni stretti (ma alcune ragazzine ho visto che lo fanno nei paesi più aperti), tutti non dovrebbero mangiare bistecche al sangue o bere alcol, possedere cani, mostrarsi nudi anche tra uomini ad altri uomini (doccia in palestra), avere rapporti sessuali prematrimoniali, le donne dovrebbero fare le casalinghe come attività principale, nessuno può permettersi di restare single, i matrimoni devono essere concordati anche sulla condizione economica delle rispettive famiglie e la donna può sposarsi solo col consenso della famiglia di origine e obbedire al marito, che però se non se la scopa dopo 4 mesi lei può divorziare da lui, non può adottare bambini, il marito può picchiare la moglie che non gli obbedisce, o non scoparla (come punizione), durante il ramadan è vietato avere contatti con il sesso opposto (a meno che non siano necessari).
> Se poi si segue alla lettera tutti al musulmano è vietato "integrarsi con chi non è musulmano".
> E visto che siamo qui, sappiate che per l'adulterio c'è la morte per lapidazione...
> ...


Sul grassetto....

La realtà è ben diversa, non solo perché – dal Marocco alle Filippine – vediamo una grande varietà di modi di essere musulmani (a seconda della storia di ciascun popolo, delle particolarità culturali, delle appartenenze etniche) ma anche perché esistono, oltre alle differenze, vere e proprie fratture, di cui la più importante è la contrapposizione sunniti-sciiti. 

E’ una contrapposizione che ricorda, nella sua radicalità e ricorrente carica di violenza, quella che è esistita per secoli fra il ramo cattolico e quello protestante della cristianità. Lo scontro fra queste due diverse interpretazioni del messaggio cristiano aveva in origine radici dottrinali, teologiche, anche se ben presto si intrecciò con dimensioni politiche, dinastiche, territoriali. Nel caso dell’Islam, una religione della «ortoprassi» piuttosto che della «ortodossia», la spaccatura fu fin dall’inizio determinata non da divergenze teologiche, ma da una questione di potere: quella della successione a Maometto, che gli sciiti volevano per discendenza familiare e i sunniti secondo i tradizionali meccanismi tribali di selezione dei capi. 

Per secoli, e con poche eccezioni, gli sciiti sono stati non solo numericamente minoritari, ma anche perseguitati e oppressi dalla maggioranza sunnita, socialmente svantaggiati e discriminati, i perpetui sconfitti. La loro identità religiosa, e prima ancora culturale, è basata appunto su una sconfitta (la battaglia di Karbala, mitica per gli sciiti come per i serbi lo è un’altra sconfitta, quella della battaglia di Kossovo Polje), sul rifiuto dell’ingiustizia e la contrapposizione al potere. I sunniti da parte loro hanno sempre dato per scontato di essere detentori dell’ortodossia islamica contro l’eresia della religione sciita, considerata deviante per la sua fondamentale ispirazione messianica (l’attesa del ritorno del Dodicesimo Imam), la presenza, ignota al sunnismo, di un clero strutturato gerarchicamente e il culto per una varietà di santi e martiri che dall’ortodossia sunnita viene considerato una deviazione dal rigoroso monoteismo dell’Islam.  

La rivoluzione khomeinista del 1979 ha riportato la contrapposizione fra sciiti e sunniti alla sua prima, e primaria, radice politica. Una rivoluzione certo, ma anche un ritorno, dopo la parentesi laica e «occidentalizzante» della dinastia Pahlevi, allo sciismo come religione di Stato introdotta in Persia nel Cinquecento dalla dinastia safavide. 

Lo «sciismo al potere» – e per di più nella Persia, un Paese di cui gli arabi hanno storicamente temuto le costanti pulsioni egemoniche – ha da allora costituito una sorta di scandalo, un’anomalia che a distanza di oltre trent’anni i sunniti, e in primo luogo l’Arabia Saudita, continuano a ritenere inaccettabile. 
Ma cosa spiega oggi la recrudescenza di questa contrapposizione che si sta riproducendo con estrema violenza dal Libano al Pakistan? 

Il punto di rottura è stata la caduta, nel 2003, di Saddam Hussein e l’instaurazione di un governo sciita a Baghdad. Se infatti lo spegnersi della spinta rivoluzionaria dell’Iran khomeinista aveva aperto una possibilità di «modus vivendi» con il mondo sunnita, e in primo luogo i sauditi, è stata la «perdita dell’Iraq» che ha fatto scattare una sorta di allarme rosso. Non si tratta di religione, certo. Quello di Saddam era un regime sostanzialmente laico, ma era visto come un baluardo contro l’Iran, che il dittatore iracheno aveva anche cercato di sconfiggere nella lunga guerra degli Anni 80. 

Che i sauditi non abbiano mai accettato che in Iraq ci fosse un governo che rappresentava la maggioranza sciita del Paese viene dimostrato dal fatto che non abbiano mai aperto un’ambasciata a Baghdad. La democrazia non è certo un criterio. Per i sauditi, sia si tratti dell’Iraq che del Bahrein, il fatto che gli sciiti siano una maggioranza non implica che sia accettabile che governino. 

E’ importante sottolineare che lo scontro sunniti-sciiti, pur non essendo certo unilaterale, è oggi doppiamente asimmetrico. Da un lato infatti è l’Arabia Saudita ad essere palesemente all’attacco, con il sostegno ai gruppi sunniti più radicali, dagli jihadisti che cercano di rovesciare Assad ai Talibani (e l’ostilità invece agli islamisti sunniti più moderati, come i Fratelli Musulmani in Egitto), mentre l’Iran si accontenta oggi di difendere uno status quo che ha come punti fondamentali, oltre al governo Maliki in Iraq, la Siria di Assad e Hezbollah in Libano. Dall’altro va detto che, a differenza dalla rivendicazione saudita della leadership del sunnismo, la dimensione sciita è tutt’altro che centrale nella strategia dell’Iran, che punta invece su alleanze che non hanno necessariamente a che vedere con le affinità religiose: Assad è un dittatore laico e gli alawiti sono una setta solo lontanamente collegata allo sciismo; Teheran appoggia Hezbollah, sciita, ma anche Hamas, sunnita. Per i sauditi, a differenza dagli iraniani, è il radicalismo religioso ad essere veicolo e strumento ideologico di una strategia politica – e geopolitica.  

In realtà quello che traspare, nelle posizioni saudite, è un’insicurezza di fondo causata non solo dalle incertezze dell’alleato americano, ma anche dalle prospettive in campo energetico (l’avvicinarsi degli Stati Uniti all’autosufficienza energetica avrà di certo una pesante ripercussione, e non solo di natura economica, su Riad) e anche da equilibri interni che sarebbe difficile ritenere immutabili, soprattutto per il fattore generazionale e per una strisciante evoluzione culturale che mette sempre più in crisi il rigido controllo tradizionalista su politica e costumi.  

Senza questa incertezza, la «minaccia persiana» potrebbe essere ridimensionata e gestita dai sauditi sulla base di un combinazione di dialogo e «containment» e di una diplomazia attiva ed agile che dovrebbe sostituire l’inquietante bandiera della leadership dell’Islam sunnita. 

Letto quanto sopra ci si pone una domanda: di quali musulmani parliamo ?


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Letto quanto sopra ci si pone una domanda: *di quali musulmani parliamo* ?


Speravo in un post simile...


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

Ma soprattutto, noi cosa c'entriamo in tutto questo?


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Speravo in un post simile...


Spero nel bene....

Però, scherzi a parte, è davvero difficile, secondo me, identificare il musulmano " standard " nella misura in cui le differenze culturali e comportamentali di alcune popolazioni sono talmente distanti tra loro da renderne ardua la comprensione.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Spero nel bene....
> 
> Però, scherzi a parte, è davvero difficile, secondo me, identificare il musulmano " standard " nella misura in cui le differenze culturali e comportamentali di alcune popolazioni sono talmente distanti tra loro *da renderne ardua la comprensione*.


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Mi è venuto in mente, a proposito e giusto per alleggerire la questione, quella scenetta con Bisio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os0GDSdLxm0


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, noi cosa c'entriamo in tutto questo?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os0GDSdLxm0


Noi italiani - presumo - ben poco; altrettanto non posso dire per diverse altre nazioni " occidentali "....  @_perplesso_ penso saprà essere molto esaustivo sulle " innocue  ingerenze" dello Zio Sam, tanto per citarne uno a caso....


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Noi italiani - presumo - ben poco; altrettanto non posso dire per diverse altre nazioni " occidentali "....  @_perplesso_ penso saprà essere molto esaustivo sulle " innocue  ingerenze" dello Zio Sam, tanto per citarne uno a caso....


più che sullo zio Sam punterei sulla cugina strega e sul cugino abbronzato e sul loro entourage di fenomeni della guerra videogiocata sulla pelle altrui.

hai letto dei tentativi di Soros di far rientrare la Brexit?


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che sullo zio Sam punterei sulla cugina strega e sul cugino abbronzato e sul loro entourage di fenomeni della guerra videogiocata sulla pelle altrui.
> 
> hai letto dei tentativi di Soros di far rientrare la Brexit?


Si, ho letto, ci sono interessi miliardari in gioco, per cui quando il gioco si fa duro i padrini scendono in campo.... fossi la May non dormirei tranquilla, visti i brutti scherzetti che il "filantropo" ungherese ha tirato alla sterlina negli ultimi anni....


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, ho letto, ci sono interessi miliardari in gioco, per cui quando il gioco si fa duro i padrini scendono in campo.... fossi la May non dormirei tranquilla, visti i brutti scherzetti che il "filantropo" ungherese ha tirato alla sterlina negli ultimi anni....


che faranno di tutto per "dimostrare" che mollare la gabbia europea non conviene, voglio credere che sia la May che i britannici tutti lo abbiano capito.


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che faranno di tutto per "dimostrare" che mollare la gabbia europea non conviene, voglio credere che sia la May che i britannici tutti lo abbiano capito.


Per ragioni opposte tedeschi ed inglesi sono stati - da sempre -  i principali " beneficiari " della Ue. Ma a prescindere dall'uscita o meno, quello che a mio avviso dovrebbe far seriamente preoccupare è  che a tutt'oggi gli inglesi non sanno che pesci pigliare ( no strategy, just tactics  come da più parti si rumoreggia negli ambienti finanziari ). Staremo a vedere, comunque la volontà popolare deve essere rispettata, a mio avviso, senza ridicoli escamotage e puerili distinguo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I terroni sono così. I meridionali no.
> Terrone è proprio colui che si comporta così, infatti il significato del termine che è dispregiativo  è quello di persona avente "caratteristiche personali negative, tra le quali ignoranza, scarsa voglia di lavorare, disprezzo di alcune norme igieniche e soprattutto civiche. Analogamente, soprattutto in alcune accezioni gergali, il termine ha sempre più assunto il significato di "persona rozza" ovvero priva di gusto nel vestire, inelegante e pacchiana, dai modi inurbani e maleducata, restando un insulto".
> Si contrappone a polentone, ovvero "persona pigra, lenta nell’azione e nei movimenti", in pratica un "tonto", appellativo di molti settentrionali secondo i terroni.
> Non c'è niente da fare: le diversità si esprimono comunque, anche senza voler generalizzare, ed entrano nel linguaggio, nel modo di relazionare.
> ...


Perché c'erano quelli che mangiavano i bambini?:carneval:


----------



## brenin (4 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché c'erano quelli che mangiavano i bambini?:carneval:


Si, erano concentrati ad Arcore....:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2017)

In conclusione noi chi? Loro chi?
È dura sentire di non avere il controllo su niente per chi vorrebbe averlo.
Purtroppo non abbiamo il controllo neanche su noi stessi, spesso, e certamente non possiamo controllare partner e figli.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In conclusione noi chi? Loro chi?
> È dura sentire di non avere il controllo su niente per chi vorrebbe averlo.
> Purtroppo non abbiamo il controllo neanche su noi stessi, spesso, e certamente non possiamo controllare partner e figli.


Non siamo fatalisti.
Esistono persone che ci hanno deluso, altre con cui ci troviamo meglio e che ci assomigliano.
Si scelgono sempre queste ultime.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché c'erano quelli che mangiavano i bambini?:carneval:


Così diceva la propaganda della Rsi. 
E c'era ovviamente chi ci credeva.
La propaganda serve a questo, anche ora.
A semplificare la realtà facendoci credere che sia facile discriminare i buoni dai cattivi.
Cosa affatto semplice, come ognuno di noi ben sa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non siamo fatalisti.
> Esistono persone che ci hanno deluso, altre con cui ci troviamo meglio e che ci assomigliano.
> Si scelgono sempre queste ultime.


Il bisogno di controllo è un cattivo consigliere.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Io piuttosto sono profondamente deluso. Negli anni credo di essermi aperto con tutti, dando una mano quando ritenevo potesse essere utile. Non ho ottenuto grandi risultati, non ho migliorato nulla di quel che ho attorno a me, ho aggiunto solo altre persone all'elenco di quelle che si sono approfittate di me e delle persone a cui voglio bene.
Le mie conclusioni sono abbastanza ciniche. Più che persone in difficoltà ho trovato individui a cui faceva comodo mettersi nella posizione di farlo credere.
Gli esempi sono tanti.
Dagli egiziani che non hanno pagato per anni l'affitto alla famiglia di mia moglie, e che si sono fregati 20.000 euro nostri, ai genitori africani della più grande amica di mia figlia, che se ne sono andati da un giorno con l'altro senza dirci niente, lasciando mia figlia in lacrime, tutto per non pagare l'affitto di casa a un altro sfigato italiano  come noi, a tutti quei genitori ai quali abbiamo ospitato le loro figlie per anni e che non hanno mai ricambiato o detto un grazie. L'elenco è lungo, ma mi fermo qui. Ne avrei per pagine di persone a cui ho dato fiducia e tempo.
Finché il denaro e i beni restano il valore principale condiviso tra le persone, italiane o di nazionalita' diversa, non ha senso parlare di altro. I rapporti che ne derivano sono sempre destinati a finire nella frustrazione.
A questo punto ho già dato abbastanza. 50 anni a contatto con immigrati mi han già fatto percepire che l'alienazione è dietro l'angolo quando non si è in grado più di avere relazioni soddisfacenti con persone che ci assomiglino. Semplicemente non funziona.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Sicuramente so distinguere tra gli individui ancora.
Ho dato la massima fiducia al romeno che mi ha venduto l'auto, uno dei migliori usati abbia mai comprato. Come non ho nulla contro il mio vicino di casa romeno anche se ha fatto la tettoia abusiva più brutta e grossa del pianeta per cui io non vedo più una parte del giardino dal mio balcone. 
Ma quei due delinquenti romeni che si sono messi a masturbarsi in spiaggia sotto il costume di fianco a mia figlia che dormiva in costume da bagno... ecco... di quelli avrei fatto volentieri a meno.
Il fatto è che la cosa più semplice, per tutti, è buttare via tutto quando non è possibile capire cosa tenere.
E mi sto accorgendo - ed è su questo che bisogna ragionare, non sul mio pensiero - che sta diventando atteggiamento comune ormai, che non è possibile liquidare come si è fatto finora con la solita valutazione di razzismo e semplificazioni simili.
È piuttosto un malcontento generalizzato che non si può più far finta non esista.
Che va compreso e non solo stigmatizzato come si continua a pretendere di fare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io piuttosto sono profondamente deluso. Negli anni credo di essermi aperto con tutti, dando una mano quando ritenevo potesse essere utile. Non ho ottenuto grandi risultati, non ho migliorato nulla di quel che ho attorno a me, ho aggiunto solo altre persone all'elenco di quelle che si sono approfittate di me e delle persone a cui voglio bene.
> Le mie conclusioni sono abbastanza ciniche. Più che persone in difficoltà ho trovato individui a cui faceva comodo mettersi nella posizione di farlo credere.
> Gli esempi sono tanti.
> Dagli egiziani che non hanno pagato per anni l'affitto alla famiglia di mia moglie, e che si sono fregati 20.000 euro nostri, ai genitori africani della più grande amica di mia figlia, che se ne sono andati da un giorno con l'altro senza dirci niente, lasciando mia figlia in lacrime, tutto per non pagare l'affitto di casa a un altro sfigato italiano  come noi, a tutti quei genitori ai quali abbiamo ospitato le loro figlie per anni e che non hanno mai ricambiato o detto un grazie. L'elenco è lungo, ma mi fermo qui. Ne avrei per pagine di persone a cui ho dato fiducia e tempo.
> ...


Se facessi l'elenco io intaserei il forum.
Ma la delusione nasce dalla falsa idea di merito.
Tutti siamo stati educati a fare i bravi per avere una ricompensa.
I più "spirituali" (?) "astratti" (?) si attendono una ricompensa, anche non commisurata, di tipo astratto come la riconoscenza. Gli altri, la maggioranza, trasformano ogni scambio in costi/benefici e cercano di guadagnarci o concretamente o in modo astratto. 
Ma la trappola sta nel merito.
Non funziona nemmeno nei rapporti sentimentali e neppure con i figli che possono essere iperstimolati dai tre mesi e poi con corsi infiniti, ma possono fregarsene bellamente della musica, nonostante i corsi per trasformarli in Mozart, o del calcio, nonostante allenamenti quotidiani o dello studio e della letteratura, nonostante letture giornaliere dei genitori.
La metto un po' sull'ironico, ma nella trappola del merito ci caschiamo tutti.
Uno su mille ce la fa. Uno su mille ci ripaga.
Perché? Forse perché anche loro sono stati delusi o perché educati a prendere per non essere delusi.

Ma non sono più delusa. Non hai idea quante persone si sono sperticate in ringraziamenti per il mio appoggio e poi quando sono stata un po' noiosa Io sono sparite e pure con rancore?

Secondo te perché tant'è persone prendono un cane? Se gli dai da mangiare ti lecca i piedi, mica se ne va con il primo che passa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente so distinguere tra gli individui ancora.
> Ho dato la massima fiducia al romeno che mi ha venduto l'auto, uno dei migliori usati abbia mai comprato. Come non ho nulla contro il mio vicino di casa romeno anche se ha fatto la tettoia abusiva più brutta e grossa del pianeta per cui io non vedo più una parte del giardino dal mio balcone.
> Ma quei due delinquenti romeni che si sono messi a masturbarsi in spiaggia sotto il costume di fianco a mia figlia che dormiva in costume da bagno... ecco... di quelli avrei fatto volentieri a meno.
> Il fatto è che la cosa più semplice, per tutti, è buttare via tutto quando non è possibile capire cosa tenere.
> ...


Per quanto riguarda gli stranieri ci si aggiunge il merito di averli accolti sia noi singolarmente, sia come Paese e, cazzo, non sono riconoscenti?! Come si permettono!?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda gli stranieri ci si aggiunge il merito di averli accolti sia noi singolarmente, sia come Paese e, cazzo, non sono riconoscenti?! Come si permettono!?



Non sto parlando di questo.
Non si pretende riconoscenza.
Si pretende riconoscimento della fiducia accordata.
Se a una persona affitti una casa, le dai fiducia.
Se questa persona non ti paga l'affitto _tradisce_ la tua fiducia.
Se sei amico di una persona per anni e questa persona per anni è a casa tua, e questa sparisce improvvisamente, tradisce la tua amicizia e la tua fiducia.
Credo che quello che è capitato a me sia capitato ad altri.
Essere tradito. 
Al mio vicino di casa 4 anni senza affitto percepito e con una casa da ristrutturare dopo che si è liberata sono costati molto. E non è un ricco proprietario speculatore: quella era la casa dove viveva con la ex-moglie da cui si è separato. Affittarla per avere reddito mentre lui si barcamenava con i soliti problemi economici di chi si separa era un'esigenza. Trovarsi senza rendita perché la famiglia furbetta faceva questo gioco (tre case in dieci anni...) per pagarsi due auto e tutto il resto... fa girare le balle. 
E arrivi a un certo punto che per difenderti da questo stato di cose in cui sono sempre i furbetti ad averla vinta prendi le misure: guardi statisticamente chi sono i furbetti e ti allontani da loro, ovvero alimenti dei pregiudizi.
Sicuramente sbagliato, ma il tuo scopo è difenderti da uno stato che ti lascia solo.
E allora butti via tutto, quando cominci a ragionare così: il romeno onesto che ti vende la macchina usata insieme al farabutto che si fa seghe su tua figlia in spiaggia.
Questo sta accadendo, ed è inutile che il pd e compagnia mandino sui social network i soliti quattro ragazzi a confutare quello di cui la gente si lamenta, perché la situazione non la migliori facendo la politica dello struzzo e credendo che Facebook muova qualcosa.
Un bersaglio è già stato trovato, e a me dispiace che in mezzo ci finiscano tutte le persone italiane e di diverse nazionalità oneste che conosco.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se facessi l'elenco io intaserei il forum.
> Ma la delusione nasce dalla falsa idea di merito.
> Tutti siamo stati educati a fare i bravi per avere una ricompensa.
> I più "spirituali" (?) "astratti" (?) si attendono una ricompensa, anche non commisurata, di tipo astratto come la riconoscenza. Gli altri, la maggioranza, trasformano ogni scambio in costi/benefici e cercano di guadagnarci o concretamente o in modo astratto.
> ...


Un bel vaffanculo a queste persone no?
Ecco. 
Ho 50 anni, ho dato abbastanza, in 20 anni il mondo attorno a me si è spopolato, sta mutando in una maniera che non trovo più affine al mio pensiero, è intriso di valori che non mi appartengono.
Dovrei dare ancora il mio appoggio? Dovrei sostenere persone che mi danno valore solo quando sono loro utile?
L'ho fatto per troppo tempo, credimi.
Per un caso mio, la maggior parte di queste persone sono immigrate, italiane e non.
Forse se fossi nato o vivessi in un altro quartiere sarebbero italiane. 
O forse no, forse avrei una percezione migliore di quello che mi circonda e sarei meno disilluso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di questo.
> Non si pretende riconoscenza.
> Si pretende riconoscimento della fiducia accordata.
> Se a una persona affitti una casa, le dai fiducia.
> ...


È l'attribuire alla nazionalità l'inghippo così come quando si considerano terroni tutti i meridionali o stronzi tutti i lombardi per colpa di Salvini.
Ricordo che molti anni fa, agli esordi della Lega che appariva un fenomeno folcloristico e se la prendeva solo con i non padani, mi veniva chiesto di render conto di Bossi. A me? E che c'entro io con Bossi?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un bel vaffanculo a queste persone no?
> Ecco.
> Ho 50 anni, ho dato abbastanza, in 20 anni il mondo attorno a me si è spopolato, sta mutando in una maniera che non trovo più affine al mio pensiero, è intriso di valori che non mi appartengono.
> Dovrei dare ancora il mio appoggio? Dovrei sostenere persone che mi danno valore solo quando sono loro utile?
> ...


Sai che ci devo pensare bene per collocarle in base alle origini?
Devo essere strana io :carneval::facepalm:


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È l'attribuire alla nazionalità l'inghippo così come quando si considerano terroni tutti i meridionali o stronzi tutti i lombardi per colpa di Salvini.
> Ricordo che molti anni fa, agli esordi della Lega che appariva un fenomeno folcloristico e se la prendeva solo con i non padani, mi veniva chiesto di render conto di Bossi. A me? E che c'entro io con Bossi?


E' lo stesso inghippo di quando vieni tradito uno o due volte nella vita da diversi partner e rimani delusa e ammantata  di pregiudizi di genere.
Il dire "tutti gli uomini sono stronzi" o "le donne sono tutte troie" è una forma di distacco perché si ha paura, in quei casi, di farsi nuovamente male.
In quel caso dare del maschilista o del misogino è accrescere ancor di più le distanze, esattamente come dare del razzista a chi semplicemente manifesta un disagio.
Che c'è, e soprattutto coinvolge chi ne è a contatto.
Già 15 anni fa i più accaniti detrattori dell'immigrazione erano gli ex immigrati di origine meridionale dove si andavano a insediare i nuovi arrivati. Non mi stupisce che manchi lo spirito di solidarietà da persone che hanno vissuto la stessa esperienza: anni di sacrifici per crescere non li butti via al vento per far crescere altri che nel frattempo ti creano problemi che non ti risolve nessuno. Da lì si è spostato altrove ed è andato ad insediarsi riuscendo ad attecchire su tante persone che la crisi ha lasciato al palo nella totale indifferenza della politica.
E non puoi fare _sparate_ come quella di Boeri (inevitabilmente saccheggiata dai social), andando a alimentare ancor di più quel senso di frustrazione che serpeggia ovunque.
Bisognerebbe fermarsi e ascoltare. Se la politica cominciasse a farlo, e a sostenere chi in questo momento manifesta un disagio, senza ergersi dal pulpito come sta accadendo, forse gli umori cambierebbero.
Ognuno vuole dei vantaggi per sé, non dimentichiamocelo. Pochi sono disposti a dare senza avere nulla in cambio.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che ci devo pensare bene per collocarle in base alle origini?
> Devo essere strana io :carneval::facepalm:


Io non ho difficoltà.
Nudisti a parte, conosco quasi solo immigrati.


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente so distinguere tra gli individui ancora.
> Ho dato la massima fiducia al romeno che mi ha venduto l'auto, uno dei migliori usati abbia mai comprato. Come non ho nulla contro il mio vicino di casa romeno anche se ha fatto la tettoia abusiva più brutta e grossa del pianeta per cui io non vedo più una parte del giardino dal mio balcone.
> Ma quei due delinquenti romeni che si sono messi a masturbarsi in spiaggia sotto il costume di fianco a mia figlia che dormiva in costume da bagno... ecco... di quelli avrei fatto volentieri a meno.
> Il fatto è che la cosa più semplice, per tutti, è buttare via tutto quando non è possibile capire cosa tenere.
> ...


Conosco una signora romena,15 anni che fa la badante in Italia.Laureata in legge,ottimo impiego prima della rivoluzione.
Dopo la rivoluzione si è trovata con uno stipendio con cui a malapena poteva sopravvivere una settimana con i suoi due figli.Aveva un mutuo acceso per il furgone del marito.
Per pagare i debiti è venuta in Italia a pulire il culo ai nostri anziani,lasciando i figli alla nonna e al nonno.
Le umiliazioni che ha dovuto sopportare qui sarebbero materiale per un bel libro,tipo"come ci vedono gli altri"....


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Così diceva la propaganda della Rsi.
> E c'era ovviamente chi ci credeva.
> La propaganda serve a questo, anche ora.
> A semplificare la realtà facendoci credere che sia facile discriminare i buoni dai cattivi.
> Cosa affatto semplice, come ognuno di noi ben sa.


la propaganda la usano tutti.   un tempo c'erano i comunisti che mangiavano i bambini.

oggi c'è Trump burattino di Putin oppure che il PD è un partito di sinistra, tutte cose che fanno chiaramente ridere, se non fosse che c'è chi ci crede davvero


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Conosco una signora romena,15 anni che fa la badante in Italia.*Laureata in legge,ottimo impiego prima della rivoluzione.*
> Dopo la rivoluzione si è trovata con uno stipendio con cui a malapena poteva sopravvivere una settimana con i suoi due figli.Aveva un mutuo acceso per il furgone del marito.
> Per pagare i debiti è venuta in Italia a pulire il culo ai nostri anziani,lasciando i figli alla nonna e al nonno.
> *Le umiliazioni che ha dovuto sopportare qui sarebbero materiale per un bel libro,tipo"come ci vedono gli altri"*....


Di storie come questa è piena l'Italia e il mondo.
Anch'io conosco una romena, molto più giovane che mi racconta di come viene trattata da certe signore presso cui fa le pulizie, da piangere... Ma altri stanno meglio, o perlomeno, stanno come gli italiani. Se sei infermiera presso una cooperativa, che tu sia romena o italiana, poco cambia. 
Ci sono e ci sono sempre state persone che trattano gli altri come "servi".
E spesso molti di noi danno questa immagine, di padroni.
Vicino a casa mia c'è una piazza dove si incontravano gli stranieri per essere presi dal caporale.
Non è una vita facile quella dell'immigrato quando si trova ad aver a che fare con certe persone.
Ma non è neppure pensable che semplicemente aumentando i "servi" i padroni diminuiscano.
I "servi" semplicemente saranno ancora più considerati tali da chi padrone vuol essere.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Ti faccio un esempio.
Anni fa mi trovavo a Boavista.
All'epoca era un'isola con  turismo quasi inesistente, qualche italiano che si era trasferito lì per starsene lontano da tutto, qualcuno che avevo deciso di aprire piccole attività, piccoli hotel.
Dei grossi gruppi finanziari avevano preso accordi col governo locale per avere terreni a bassissimo prezzo per costruire i soliti megaresort. 
4000 posti per turisti in un'isola con 4000 abitanti la maggior parte dei quali senza acqua corrente (arrivavano navi cisterna e la gente andava a prendere l'acqua con le taniche che portava sulla testa) e con un'economia di sopravvivenza e un'attitudine a lavorare solo quando era necessario. 
Per il cantiere la manodopera locale non andava bene. 
Troppo  lenta e soprattutto troppo in disaccordo per quest'opera che molti locali non vedevano bene perché pensavano avrebbe cambiato loro la vita.
Così fecero venire manodopera da altri stati più disperati dell'Africa.
Li ammassarono in baracche. La mattina col camion li caricavano a decine nel cassone e li portavano in cantiere.
La sera quando finivano li lasciavano andare, si facevano chilometri per tornare alle loro baracche.
Io quando li trovavo li caricavo sul fuoristrada, davo loro un passaggio, se ne stavano lì, stanchi, senza parlare, sul sedile. Gente sfruttata e pagata niente a fare una vita di merda per fare ricco qualche europeo (spagnolo o italiano non ricordo).
La gente del posto non li vedeva bene. Parlando con loro mi dicevano le stesse cose che dicono gli italiani qui: che da quando c'erano loro non erano più tranquilli come prima, che questi facevano dei lavori che loro non avrebbero mai fatto perché era sfruttamento etc.
Sono passati anni. Da internet so che ci sono stati ulteriori problemi, la gente del posto ha visto devastata la propria economia precedente di sussistenza (un esempio, il pescato veniva pagato di più dal resort per cui finiva tutto lì, per i turisti e non più per i locali), molti di loro avevano accettato di sottostare agli orari imposti dai resort per accedere a un reddito, in pratica sono stati costretti ad adattarsi alle regole imposte dall'esterno.
Però i maschi _locali_ più belli ora possono far contente le turiste europee accompagnandosi con loro per la settimana di vacanza. Eh. sì. 
http://www.holidaytime-missionevacanze.com/blog/turismo-sessuale-a-capoverde/

Il nostro bel big bamboo...
Secondo te, come ci vedono ora?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Dimenticavo... a Capo Verde come in tante parti dell'Africa il concetto di proprietà privata non esisteva prima di noi.
Tanti terreni ai primi italiani che approdarono lì furono regalati quando li chiesero.
Per ospitalità.
Anni fa, tanti anni fa...


----------



## brenin (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Anni fa mi trovavo a Boavista.
> All'epoca era un'isola con  turismo quasi inesistente, qualche italiano che si era trasferito lì per starsene lontano da tutto, qualcuno che avevo deciso di aprire piccole attività, piccoli hotel.
> Dei grossi gruppi finanziari avevano preso accordi col governo locale per avere terreni a bassissimo prezzo per costruire i soliti megaresort.
> ...


E, se condo te, come vedono i loro ( corrotti ? ) governanti che hanno permesso questo scempio ???


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Anni fa mi trovavo a Boavista.
> All'epoca era un'isola con  turismo quasi inesistente, qualche italiano che si era trasferito lì per starsene lontano da tutto, qualcuno che avevo deciso di aprire piccole attività, piccoli hotel.
> Dei grossi gruppi finanziari avevano preso accordi col governo locale per avere terreni a bassissimo prezzo per costruire i soliti megaresort.
> ...


E da lì il boom di operazioni di plastica vaginale,per riadattarle alle mini dimensioni europee....


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> E, se condo te, come vedono i loro ( corrotti ? ) governanti che hanno permesso questo scempio ???


Come sempre, temo.
Non ho idea al momento, ma i governi locali non hanno mai brillato per efficienza e non lo fanno tuttora.
Poi si aggiungono altri problemi...
https://africaisole.wordpress.com/tag/traffico-di-droga/


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Le società occidentali, illuministe, democratiche, guardano il mondo e l'uomo escludendo dal loro spettro percettivo le differenze etniche, tribali, culturali, religiose. Vedono solo l'uomo astratto, il cittadino-consumatore, perchè la luce illuminista è una luce fredda che appiattisce i volumi e non getta ombre.
> Poi anche il cittadino consumatore occidentale non si esaurisce nella cittadinanza e nel consumo (perchè non esiste nè può esistere essere umano reale che si esaurisca nella cittadinanza e nel consumo). Il cittadino-consumatore occidentale ha anche una lingua materna, una cultura che si ispira a una religione (anche se non la pratica più), una comunità a cui è legato, etc.: ed è grazie a queste radici, per quanto allentate, che tra i cittadini-consumatori occidentali c'è quell' "idem sentire", come lo chiamano i politologi, che consente il funzionamento della democrazia rappresentativa a suffragio universale, dove ci si può dividere anche aspramente ma si presume che il partito che arriva al potere in seguito alle elezioni a) non sia costituito su base etnico-religiosa-tribale b) non impieghi la macchina dello Stato, una volta giunto al potere, per sterminare gli oppositori o imporre una religione. Che invece è proprio quanto avviene quando gli occhiali occidentali e democratici vengono inforcati in paesi dove l'idem sentire proprio non c'è, perchè le differenze, essendo razziali, tribali, religiose, sono incomponibili all'interno dell'insieme fittizio "cittadino-consumatore": v. per esempio Rwanda, Sudafrica, Algeria, Egitto...la lista è lunga.
> Da quanto precede, si può valutare la saggezza di invitare interi pezzi di popoli culturalmente diversissimi all'interno del contenitore illuminista "cittadino consumatore democratico". Non finirà bene.


Quoto. 

La questione degli "occhiali" è, per come la vedo io un fulcro fondamentale. 
Il fatto che, a prescindere dalla provenienza e appartenenza, la consapevolezza di indossare "occhiali" psicologici, sociali, culturali, storici, non sia propriamente diffusa è un grosso impedimento a un qualsiasi tipo di incontro. 

Dal mio punto di vista. 

Tenendo poi conto del fatto che siamo in un tempo talmente fluido e liquido che anche le lenti degli occhiali cambiano addosso a chi le indossa ad una velocità alta, se non altissima, e quando si è dentro il cambiamento è veramente complesso cogliere il cambiamento. 

Un po' come pretendere di vedere l'erba mentre cresce. Se ne vede, tendenzialmente, e salvo una intenzionalità ben precisa, il risultato finale. 

Dubito fortemente che la "bontà" dell'idea di accoglienza e di integrazione delle diversità sia abbastanza. 

Ma mi sembra anche che una tendenza alla Conoscenza, presa come tale e spogliata dai sensi di colpa storici e dai pregiudizi sulla bontà e sulla comprensione, non sia diffusa. 

Sicuramente provare a comporre prospettive tribali e prospettive democratiche, senza essere neanche consapevoli delle rispettive prospettive sta portando ai risultati che si vedono. 

Aggiungo che anche non avere chiaro in testa nessun tipo di progetto a lungo termine, riguardo lo spostamento di popoli interi (che penso sarà in salita nei prossimi anni, fra l'altro) sia un grosso problema. 

E dividersi soltanto sul cosa è giusto fare o cosa non è giusto fare, per essere "buoni" e accoglienti verso i "poveri" della terra sia una prospettiva disneyana. 

Concordo con te sul fatto che no, non finirà bene. D'altra parte non è neppure iniziata bene.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E da lì il boom di operazioni di plastica vaginale,per riadattarle alle mini dimensioni europee....



Questa è una battuta, vero?

(ciao [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] )

Sul mito del big bamboo...comunque...ci sarebbe da dire e ridire...ma sarebbe OT.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Luglio 2017)

è tutto concatenato.

La globalizzazione porta allo sfruttamento, e non al miglioramento dei paesi sottosviluppati.

Di conseguenza ad un peggioramento dei paesi "più civilizzati" che devono subire la concorrenza sleale,

ora sottopagati lo stiamo diventando tutti.

E i singoli individui si stanno adattando perfettamente a questo modello.

Io vedo in giro tante persone che non hanno rispetto degli immigrati, i quali fanno lavori mal retribuiti ma parliamoci chiaro nessun italiano farebbe anche se ben retribuito.

In realtà questa mancanza di rispetto travasa, anche tra noi connazionali ci si comporta molto male. Scarsa considerazione della persona in generale.

Io non aiuto le persone, tendendole la mano. Le metto in condizione di risollevarsi da sole.
Il buonismo non aiuto, chi gode di questa benevolenza se ne approfitta sempre.

Trovare persone corrette e rispettose oggi è raro, anche perchè tutti tendono a prendere l'esempio dei peggiori.

Certo le leggi non aiutano, ma da soli un pochino ci si può salvaguardare.

Personalmente [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ,  se avessi avuto un alloggio da affittare non lo avrei dato ad alcuni tipi di  stranieri.
La casistica segnala la maggiore pericolosità di alcune tipologie di affittuario.

I paesi poveri sono tali perchè i governi, ahnno tendenzialmente tenuto la popolazione schiavizzata per far godere di privilegi solo alcuni. ignoranza, sfruttamento, povertà. Manipolazione dell'individuo stremato da soprusi.
E non è che non me ne voglia far carico o far finta di non vedere.
Sono cose sempre esistite, ma sin dai tempi nessuno ha mai fatto azioni corrette per evitare tutto ciò.
Quando l'ONU etcc...  condannano, mi fanno ridere.

Tutte belle parole zuppe di moralità, poi mandano esperti sul posto che guadagno somme che potrebbero sfamare interi villaggi per mesi.


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è una battuta, vero?
> 
> (ciao [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] )
> 
> Sul mito del big bamboo...comunque...ci sarebbe da dire e ridire...ma sarebbe OT.


 Ciao.
Esatto,sarebbe OT....


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Esatto,sarebbe OT....


Eh vabbè...non vorrei svaccare un 3d serio...

Anche se il commercio riguardo i big bamboo forse è una parte dell'economia? 
In fondo il commercio sessuale, storicamente, compartecipa ampiamente allo stabilire i flussi del denaro e del potere...

E il commercio sessuale, governa non poco anche i flussi migratori. E turistici.


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh vabbè...non vorrei svaccare un 3d serio...
> 
> Anche se il commercio riguardo i big bamboo forse è una parte dell'economia?
> In fondo il commercio sessuale, storicamente, compartecipa ampiamente allo stabilire i flussi del denaro e del potere...
> ...


Il trend tra le milf è in forte ascesa....


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il trend tra le milf è in forte ascesa....


eh, lo so...

non lo capisco bene...il big bamboo non è nei miei desideri. Quindi faccio molta fatica a immedesimarmi. 

Sicuramente è uno dei modi per implementare il giro economico che riguarda il sesso, oltre che una apparente parità fra generi...apparente, lo sottolineo. :carneval:

50 sfumature ha sdognato parecchie cosucce, in particolare fra le milf...guardavo anche nei negozi online, pare irrinunciabile il vibratore grigio siglato 50 sfumature di grigio...fa tanto Historie d'O...forse dovrebbero leggerlo l'Historie. O guardarsi secretary... (giusto almeno per avere una idea pur rimanendo sullo sfumato che tanto piace...il famolostrano va di moda, ultimamente :condom

...ma a ben pensarci...il Sapere, non va d'accordo coi giri economici.


----------



## brenin (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il trend tra le milf è in forte ascesa....


ed anche le gilf.... scherzi a parte il turismo sessuale muove decine di miliardi di dollari l'anno ( solo in Thailandia procura " entrate " di oltre 3 miliardi di dollari  ), a livello mondiale stimano ( per quanto possibile ) cifre inimmaginabili ( oltre 80 miliardi di dollari l'anno ).


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> ed anche le gilf.... scherzi a parte il turismo sessuale muove decine di miliardi di dollari l'anno ( solo in Thailandia procura " entrate " di oltre 3 miliardi di dollari  ), *a livello mondiale stimano ( per quanto possibile ) cifre inimmaginabili ( oltre 80 miliardi di dollari l'anno )*.


Con G. parlavamo del commercio sessuale in rete, comprendendo anche tutta l'oggettistica e le varie ed eventuali...dalle cam fino all'oltre D)...

non se ne parla praticamente mai...eppure...io sono piuttosto convinta che il commercio si regga fondamentalmente su questioni sessuali...anche semplicemente il cif o il detersivo per pavimenti


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il trend tra le milf è in forte ascesa....


pure tra i gay, pare


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con G. parlavamo del commercio sessuale in rete, comprendendo anche tutta l'oggettistica e le varie ed eventuali...dalle cam fino all'oltre D)...
> 
> non se ne parla praticamente mai...eppure...io sono piuttosto convinta che il commercio si regga fondamentalmente su questioni sessuali...anche semplicemente il cif o il detersivo per pavimenti


il detersivo per i pavimenti?


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il detersivo per i pavimenti?


certo!

trovo simpaticissimo la tipa in longuette col tacco dodici che balla accompagnata dallo spazzettone e sciacqua lo straccio senza rovinarsi le unghie nuove e sexissime appena fatte dall'estetista...per poi, senza aver versato una goccia di sudore, uscire bella bellissima e principesca per l'incontro col suo principe....o attenderlo mentre sforna (magari a 30 ° gradi all'ombra) delle lasagne magnifiche (a cui seguirà scopata superlativa impreziosita dall'intimo perla e da chanel n5 che tanto il detersivo super magico in pastiglie per lavastoviglie toglie ogni traccia e residuo di unto da piatti e pentole) :carneval:

Ancora più bella è quella del cif coi topini di cenerentola!

E i fornelli sono talmente brillanti che ti ci puoi mettere il rossetto (ovviamente i denti sono impreziositi dallo sbiancante ultimo grido che rende i denti come diamanti pronti per essere colti!!) 

Nella cornice dell'amore e della casa perfetta..of course


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> certo!
> 
> trovo simpaticissimo la tipa in longuette col tacco dodici che balla accompagnata dallo spazzettone e sciacqua lo straccio senza rovinarsi le unghie nuove e sexissime appena fatte dall'estetista...per poi, senza aver versato una goccia di sudore, uscire bella bellissima e principesca per l'incontro col suo principe....o attenderlo mentre sforna (magari a 30 ° gradi all'ombra) delle lasagne magnifiche (a cui seguirà scopata superlativa impreziosita dall'intimo perla e da chanel n5 che tanto il detersivo super magico in pastiglie per lavastoviglie toglie ogni traccia e residuo di unto da piatti e pentole) :carneval:
> 
> ...


Per vendere un prodotto devi anche vendere un sogno

È una legge del marketing


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per vendere un prodotto devi anche vendere un sogno
> 
> È una legge del marketing


Esattamente 

E il sesso circonfuso dell'amore eterno è il sogno che va per la maggiore...anche quando si tratta di big bamboo...non a caso le 50 sfumature sono state un evento..secondo me...vendono un sogno, aprono porte che sono lì, ma senza però "sporcare" il sogno originario....

il mercato sessuale ha creato, e continua a creare sacche di contatto fra l'estremo e il condiviso, socialmente...pornhub mi ricordo si era candidato, o era stato scelto, per la pubblicità del parmigiano...era una cosa molto interessante...

voglio dire, con tutto questo, che se non si sa analizzare, almeno un pochetto, il proprio sistema di appartenenza, confrontarlo con altri sistemi, senza dover adoperare le prospettive dell'accoglienza e dei sensi di colpa storici....è ben difficile....parlare di integrazione poi, ancora più complesso e utopico...a volte pure distopico.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> E il sesso circonfuso dell'amore eterno è il sogno che va per la maggiore...anche quando si tratta di big bamboo...non a caso le 50 sfumature sono state un evento..secondo me...vendono un sogno, aprono porte che sono lì, ma senza però "sporcare" il sogno originario....


Ma vale x tutto, mica solo per il "povero" sesso.. 

Anche x una torta di mele al ristorante

Se nel menu scrivi torta di mele, oppure "trionfo di mele della valle Aurina in delizia di sfoglia in crosta con polvere di zafferano arabo" ne ordineranno porzioni le 10 volte che nel primo caso 

Perché "sognare" è un bisogno primario


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> certo!
> 
> trovo simpaticissimo la tipa in longuette col tacco dodici che balla accompagnata dallo spazzettone e sciacqua lo straccio senza rovinarsi le unghie nuove e sexissime appena fatte dall'estetista...per poi, senza aver versato una goccia di sudore, uscire bella bellissima e principesca per l'incontro col suo principe....o attenderlo mentre sforna (magari a 30 ° gradi all'ombra) delle lasagne magnifiche (a cui seguirà scopata superlativa impreziosita dall'intimo perla e da chanel n5 che tanto il detersivo super magico in pastiglie per lavastoviglie toglie ogni traccia e residuo di unto da piatti e pentole) :carneval:
> 
> ...


Tornando in tema, il cif mi ricorda quando ho dovuto pulire i sanitari della casa sgombrata dagli egiziani.
Più che altro il viakal, la spazzola d'acciaio, il cacciavite, la spatola, la carta vetrata, le unghie.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vale x tutto, mica solo per il "povero" sesso..
> 
> Anche x una torta di mele al ristorante
> 
> ...


Quando la realtà fa cagare.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vale x tutto, mica solo per il "povero" sesso..
> 
> Anche x una torta di mele al ristorante
> 
> ...


Primario non so...

Saper distinguere i sogni dalla realtà, io penso sia una necessità di sopravvivenza. 

Se parliamo poi di integrazione, ecco...il sogno del mondo felice, in cui tutti vanno d'accordo con tutti, in cui ogni diversità è semplicemente accettata e integrata...ecco, mi sembra molto, molto rischioso. 

Ed è un qualcosa che sta accadendo, fra l'altro...e che porta anche a vessazioni reciproche...perchè ognuno, a seconda degli occhiali che inforca, vede riflesso il suo sogno e lo ritiene il migliore...

E infatti questo non è un mondo di pace. Non come si immagina la pace, perlomeno 

Tanto che io al posto di pace, preferirei parlare di equilibri dinamici...ma la pace, in effetti, meglio si associa ai sogni.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Io mi ricordo in spiaggia a Sal, c'era questa turista giovane italiana caruccia.
Lui un locale. Il termine Big Bamboo ancora non era stato coniato.
Lui le ordinava di andare a prendere qualcosa, lei obbediva come un cagnolino.
Lui si arrabbiava con lei, la trattava male e lei succube.
Ma proprio lì doveva andare a beccarsi lo stronzo?
In Italia non ne abbiamo forse più?
:carneval:

Leggetevi questa conversazione...
http://www.capeverde.com/forum-it/love-gossips-saluti-f10/saro-molto-esplicito-t5957.html


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando in tema, il cif mi ricorda quando ho dovuto pulire i sanitari della casa sgombrata dagli egiziani.
> Più che altro il viakal, la spazzola d'acciaio, il cacciavite, la spatola, la carta vetrata, le unghie.


Shhhh.....

io ho vissuto vicina di casa ad una famiglia extracomunitaria...gentilissimi. 
Ma si ostinavano a buttare gli assorbenti per lo scarico, e quando si trattava di pulire le tubature intasate magicamente non erano presenti. 
Sono entrata in casa loro, più volte, e a me faceva piuttosto impressione sedermi...la mia idea di pulito era molto diversa dalla loro. 
E via dicendo...

Insomma..simpatici e gentili. Brava gente. Per davvero.  
Ma non li rivorrei come vicini di casa. Usi troppo diversi dai miei e che mi infastidivano. Anche solo in termini di odori.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primario non so...
> 
> Saper distinguere i sogni dalla realtà, io penso sia una necessità di sopravvivenza.
> 
> ...


Ma tutti i sogni sono rischiosi x loro stessa natura, io credo.

E non c'è alcuna garanzia di coronarli, anzi.

Io invece si, perso che il "bisogno di sognare" sia non solo un bisogno primario, ma IL bisogno primario x eccellenza, quello che sta in fondo in fondo, alla base di tutto

E ignorare questo bisogno e riconoscerlo come bisogno (con tutti i grattacapi e le rotture che comporta) penso sia fatale


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo in spiaggia a Sal, c'era questa turista giovane italiana caruccia.
> Lui un locale. Il termine Big Bamboo ancora non era stato coniato.
> Lui le ordinava di andare a prendere qualcosa, lei obbediva come un cagnolino.
> Lui si arrabbiava con lei, la trattava male e lei succube.
> ...


Ma quella era una vacanza. 

Poi sarebbe tornata a casa. E magari qui è una donna in carriera cattivissima e stronzissima che umilia i maschi suoi sottoposti :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quando la realtà fa cagare.


Non direi

Non si spiega altrimenti perché gente agiata e senza il becco di un problema, si imbarca in "avventure" improvvisamente... Magari mettendo a rischio i suoi equilibri


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tutti i sogni sono rischiosi x loro stessa natura, io credo.
> 
> E non c'è alcuna garanzia di coronarli, anzi.
> 
> ...


Non è il sognare rischioso

E' il cadere nel sogno il rischio

Secondo me. 

In natura, pensa un po' se la gazzella si mettesse a sognare un regno di pace dove il leone protegge la gazzella e ne ha cura...pensa la fine che farebbe se si avvicinasse al leone per una coccola 

Vero che noi umani siamo anche esseri spirituali...ma in questi giorni ascoltavo uno studioso di bioetica che, riguardo al fatto del bambino in inghilterra, diceva che già per lui accostare bio e etica è un'opera complessa, ma farlo dimenticando che Bio resta pur sempre bio, a prescindere dall'etica, è un qualcosa che toglie dalla concretezza della Vita e della Morte.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tornando in tema, il cif mi ricorda quando ho dovuto pulire i sanitari della casa sgombrata dagli egiziani.
> Più che altro il viakal, la spazzola d'acciaio, il cacciavite, la spatola, la carta vetrata, le unghie.


il napalm dovevi usare


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il napalm dovevi usare



:rotfl::rotfl:

esagerato...rimaneva senza casa!


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> esagerato...rimaneva senza casa!


tanto era una casa che non aveva più valore commerciale.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanto era una casa che non aveva più valore commerciale.


queste cose non le so valutare...di solito mi affido a chi ha più competenze di me


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il napalm dovevi usare


Ci ho pensato seriamente.
Uno schifo così.
Inimmaginabile.
Non tanto per le colonie di scarafaggi o per la merda incrostata, tutti i sanitari del bagno rifatto rotti etc, ma per l'odore terribile che non se ne è andato neppure dopo averla ritinteggiata tutta.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanto era una casa che non aveva più valore commerciale.


Venduta, comunque.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato seriamente.
> Uno schifo così.
> Inimmaginabile.
> Non tanto per le colonie di scarafaggi o per la merda incrostata, tutti i sanitari del bagno rifatto rotti etc, ma per l'odore terribile che non se ne è andato neppure dopo averla ritinteggiata tutta.





ipazia ha detto:


> queste cose non le so valutare...di solito mi affido a chi ha più competenze di me





danny ha detto:


> Venduta, comunque.


a quanto?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è tutto concatenato.
> 
> La globalizzazione porta allo sfruttamento, e non al miglioramento dei paesi sottosviluppati.
> 
> ...


Sostanzialmente concordo.
Sulle scelte dei governanti non abbiamo però granché da criticare.
E scaricare su più deboli le proprie frustrazioni mi fa schifo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tutti i sogni sono rischiosi x loro stessa natura, io credo.
> 
> E non c'è alcuna garanzia di coronarli, anzi.
> 
> ...


E ognuno ha il sogno che si merita e in questo caso il merito c'entra.:up:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è il sognare rischioso
> 
> E' il cadere nel sogno il rischio
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi per "cadere" in un sogno?

Per come la vedo io, se è un sogno "serio" e non una bizzarra idea di un noioso pomeriggio estivo, sei già "caduta"...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ognuno ha il sogno che si merita e in questo caso il merito c'entra.:up:


Beh.. senza "sogno" il progresso non esisterebbe...

Solo la voglia di alzarsi la mattina e andare a cacare, pisciare, trombare e metter qualcosa sotto i denti, riparandosi dalle intemperie e dai vari rimpicoglioni che inevitabilmente ti troverai nei paraggi :rotfl: ..


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "cadere" in un sogno?
> 
> Per come la vedo io, se è un sogno "serio" e non una bizzarra idea di un noioso pomeriggio estivo, sei già "caduta"...


Intendo non distinguere più il fatto che sia un sogno, ossia una autoproduzione dei propri immaginari...con tutto quello che va a formare gli immaginari che costruiscono sogni

Ai sogni, se devo essere sincera, preferisco le visioni


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendo non distinguere più il fatto che sia un sogno, ossia una autoproduzione dei propri immaginari...con tutto quello che va a formare gli immaginari che costruiscono sogni
> 
> Ai sogni, se devo essere sincera, preferisco le visioni


Beh.. ma anche i fratelli Wright un tal giorno ebbero x forza un immaginario di volare...

Anche se forse non immaginarono gli scioperi di Alitalia :rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a quanto?


Valore di mercato.
Meno comunque di quanto fu comprata una decina di anni fa.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ma anche i fratelli Wright un tal giorno ebbero x forza un immaginario di volare...
> 
> Anche se forse non immaginarono gli scioperi di Alitalia :rotfl:


Non furono sognatori, ma molto concreti.
Si fossero limitati al sogno, oggi voleremmo solo nei libri.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ma anche i fratelli Wright un tal giorno ebbero x forza un immaginario di volare...
> 
> Anche se forse non immaginarono gli scioperi di Alitalia :rotfl:


penso andassero più per imitazione...intorno a loro c'erano bestie che lo facevano. Semplicemente. 

E hanno iniziato più che altro a ritenere possibile il farlo ANCHE per l'uomo. 
E han studiato la tecnica. Sottolineo, STUDIATO. Non sognato. 

Non era un sogno. Era una realtà. Da trasporre e capire il come farlo...più un problema tecnico che altro. 

La visione non riguardava il volare. Ma trasporla sull'uomo. 

Secondo me ovviamente. 

Il sogno è pensare di cambiare una realtà a partire dalla non esistenza della realtà. 

Cosa ben diversa da chi per esempio ha costruito il lavoro per smuovere la schiavitù...mica sono partiti da un mondo ideale dove la schiavitù non esisteva. Sono partiti dal fatto che essere schiavi non gli andava più bene. 

Un percorso ben diverso, secondo me. Nel mondo ideale è la testa che produce illusioni. 
Nel mondo reale sono i piccoli passi di Conoscenza che smuovono la realtà.

Partire dall'ideale, secondo me, non è un buon sistema. 

E' una questione metodologica. Per come la vedo io.

EDIT: aggiungo una cosa che per me è invece fondamentale. Le visioni che hanno davvero portato cambiamenti sono state quelle che non chiedevano nulla in cambio, ma cercavano soddisfazione di ambizioni personali. Di benessere. E non di accumulo. 
(esattamente l'opposto del sistema che governa oggi come oggi il mondo...che è fortemente indirizzato dal sistema economico).


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non furono sognatori, ma molto concreti.
> Si fossero limitati al sogno, oggi voleremmo solo nei libri.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non furono sognatori, ma molto concreti.
> Si fossero limitati al sogno, oggi voleremmo solo nei libri.


Danny ... Ma cosa concretizzo se nemmeno so che cazzo ho idea di mangiare oggi.. dai

La concretezza serve si.

Ma se non c'è il sogno a monte cosa concretizzo con il cervello vuoto ??


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente concordo.
> Sulle scelte dei governanti non abbiamo però granché da criticare.
> E scaricare su più deboli le proprie frustrazioni mi fa schifo.


Può farci schifo, ma non bisogna pensare che questo basti a far sì che non accada (è già accaduto, anche in Europa, qualche anno fa, con esiti tragici https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerre_jugoslave).
E il vizietto dei più forti di mettere contro i più deboli tra loro lo conosciamo bene...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny ... Ma cosa concretizzo se nemmeno so che cazzo ho idea di mangiare oggi.. dai
> 
> La concretezza serve si.
> 
> Ma se non c'è il sogno a monte cosa concretizzo con il cervello vuoto ??


Un'idea forse, più che un sogno.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> penso andassero più per imitazione...intorno a loro c'erano bestie che lo facevano. Semplicemente.
> 
> E hanno iniziato più che altro a ritenere possibile il farlo ANCHE per l'uomo.
> E han studiato la tecnica. Sottolineo, STUDIATO. Non sognato.
> ...


Ho capito, hanno studiato si.. eccome

Ma senza il sogno di poter volare e sentirsi fluttuante in cielo, io ritengo che gli sarebbe mancato ogni stimolo.

Il sogno da realizzare.

Quella è la profondità assoluta per me, la base

Se manca quella....  ...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Un'idea forse, più che un sogno.


Chiamiamola idea

Ma la VOGLIA di liberarsi in volo come un uccello dici che quella boh.. vabbè... Mah... Ma si dai.... Se proprio si deve.... Du palle......
Siamo studiosi noi....

Eh no.... QUELLO è il sogno


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, hanno studiato si.. eccome
> 
> Ma senza il sogno di *poter volare e sentirsi fluttuante* in cielo, io ritengo che gli sarebbe mancato ogni stimolo.
> 
> ...


Forse è questione di termini, non mi voglio irrigidire. 

Il sogno è ideale. Sta in piedi su idee. 

Non sui desideri.

I desideri sono concreti, e compongono la spinta motivazionale allo sfidare anche l'impossibile. 

Non sono convinta si tratti di sogni. I sogni, per come la vedo io, tengono lì a fluttuare negli immaginari e accarezzare i desideri...senza sporcarsi le mani. 

I fratelli...a quanto ricordo, si sono schiantati più e più volte. Hanno toccato i limiti. 
Mica han sostenuto che non esistessero. O che potessero essere superati. 

Li hanno toccati. Li hanno conosciuti. Li hanno accettati. E li hanno assunti come risorsa nella risoluzione tecnica di un problema. 

Cosa ben diversa dal sostenere idee di integrazione, per esempio, senza andare a toccare con mano i limiti dell'integrazione ideale nel reale e intenzionalmente.  
E richiudendosi invece nell'immaginario della bontà e dell'unione sentimentale in quanto tutti appartenenti alla specie umana. 

Ci sono limiti, in ogni cultura, i famosi occhiali, che se non vengono toccati, conosciuti, accettati, assunti, non possono semplicemente divenire risorsa. 

La complicazione, che differenzia profondamente dall'esempio che hai portato tu, è che in una idea di integrazione TUTTI i coinvolti si dovrebbero muovere in questo senso. 

E la realtà conferma che non è per niente così. 
Ed è un limite. 

O lo si guarda, e la si pianta di schierarsi dalla parte dei buoni per assunto sognato, o semplicemente si resta al sognato e la realtà fa il suo corso. 

In questi termini, secondo, non andrà bene. 
O meglio, non ci piacerà...la Natura, e noi ne siamo parte, risponde alle leggi biologiche. 

E il leone, non fa le carezze alla gazzella.

E l'uomo è una delle bestie più pericolose sul pianeta. Proprio e soprattutto per la sua tensione spirituale.


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiamiamola idea
> 
> Ma la VOGLIA di liberarsi in volo come un uccello dici che quella boh.. vabbè... Mah... Ma si dai.... Se proprio si deve.... Du palle......
> Siamo studiosi noi....
> ...


Vabbé sogno di scoparmi certe fighe che non ti dico ma sinceramente non è che basta questo eh.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse è questione di termini, non mi voglio irrigidire.
> 
> Il sogno è ideale. Sta in piedi su idee.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi

E infatti nemmeno ritengo che questo della felice integrazione sia un sogno

Anche perché si è originato da una serie di eventi storici che ci sono rovinosamente franati addosso.

È una speranza disperata.

Anche perché Non è che si era qui belli tranquilli, e abbiamo detto di nostra sponte  un bel giorno: dai, venite popoli , sogniamo una società multietnica e multiculturale, venite, su.. si prova.

Quindi...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Ma in generale, qual è lo scenario che vi aspettate (o temete) nei prossimi anni?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbé sogno di scoparmi certe fighe che non ti dico ma sinceramente non è che basta questo eh.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non è di sicuro sufficiente, ma è indispensabile.

Quella è la base

Poi.. come disse Thomas Alva Edison , ci vuole il sudore, che è il 99%

Ma senza l' 1% di ispirazione che accende il sogno, l'energia va tutta in seghe :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con la tua analisi
> 
> E infatti nemmeno ritengo che questo della felice integrazione sia un sogno
> 
> ...


Io non la so fare una analisi accurata. Le variabili in gioco non le conosco tutte. 

Ho però la netta sensazione che i sensi di colpa storici, la concezione di debole/forte che deriva anche da quei sensi di colpa, la visione del "poverino", solo per citare alcune componenti, abbiano influenze nefaste nella lettura di una realtà composita e scomposta. 

Mancano progetti concreti che tengano conto della realtà di appartenenza di ognuno. E a lungo termine. 

Ho visto recentemente un documentario che parlava dell'immigrazione in America. 
Mi ha colpito il sottolineare il fatto che l'America avesse ben chiaro il tipo di immigrato che voleva. 
Tanto che rifiutava, quasi testuali parole, coloro i quali non erano sani nel corpo e nella mente. Per dire. 

Bello? Brutto? Giusto? Sbagliato? 

Non lo so. 

Di base qui non abbiamo non solo una idea di immigrato autonomo. Non abbiamo proprio idea dell'immigrato. (e spesso neanche del terreno culturale in cui l'immigrato approderà). 

C'è solo l'idea soffusa dell'aiutare questi poveretti. Perchè noi siamo ricchi e loro poveretti. 
Io questo sentire per esempio non ce l'ho. 

(che a me sembra pure una offesa alla dignità..perchè io, molle come sono neanche credo sopravviverei a viaggi come quelli che leggo...poveretti il cazzo. E' gente forte. E con una forza molto diversa dalla nostra). 

Boh...non la vedo per niente bene.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse è questione di termini, non mi voglio irrigidire.
> 
> Il sogno è ideale. Sta in piedi su idee.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;VqJZngPW2gE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqJZngPW2gE[/video]


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma in generale, qual è lo scenario che vi aspettate (o temete) nei prossimi anni?


Casini. E spazio alla fantasia. 

Anche solo in termini di spazio, io sono curiosa di vedere cosa succederà...spazio vitale intendo. 

Senza neanche avventurarmi in questioni come il lavoro, il benessere, la comunicazione fra generi (a questo riguardo il solo pensiero mi fa venire i brividi)

Succederà quel che succede da sempre...ognuno lotterà per la sua sopravvivenza. 
Non mi sembra una novità storica. Se devo essere sincera. 

Mi preoccupano le armi con cui avverrà la lotta, se devo essere sincera. 

Quasi quasi era meglio quando andavano di modo i corpo a corpo coltello fra i denti. 

Adesso come adesso...questioni della rete incluse...mah...gli scenari...io ho un immaginario cyber punk a riguardo. E sono pure curiosa per certi versi. Anche se sono contenta, per certi versi, di avere 40 anni. E per altri dispiaciuta. 

Penso che morirò prima di veder concluso il cambiamento in atto. E un po' mi dispiace.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;VqJZngPW2gE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqJZngPW2gE[/video]


[video=youtube;yTAX5KEa9G0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTAX5KEa9G0[/video]

...ma voi che siete coriandoli a carnevale, pensate di poter avere un'immagine di insieme della festa, pensate che questa terra sia una roba unica, pensate di poter misurare il tempo che c'era prima di voi...(cit).

voi pensate che siccome sapete che l'acqua bolle a 100° (che è un numero che vi siete inventati voi) sapete cosa è l'acqua? (cit)



:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non la so fare una analisi accurata. Le variabili in gioco non le conosco tutte.
> 
> Ho però la netta sensazione che i sensi di colpa storici, la concezione di debole/forte che deriva anche da quei sensi di colpa, la visione del "poverino", solo per citare alcune componenti, abbiano influenze nefaste nella lettura di una realtà composita e scomposta.
> 
> ...


Beh.. intanto possiamo dire che è una ondata "imposta" dagli eventi, e non desiderata e stimolata, per dar seguito al famoso "sogno"

La lettura la si può fare con gli strumenti disponibili, e cioè le informazioni.

l'Europa ci ha mollato da mo, proprio ieri Tajani ha sclerato al Parlamento europeo.
l'Austria manda l'esercito al Brennero

Al di là dei party e Delle riunioni e Delle strette di mani e foglietti vari, il segnale politico a livello UE è inequivocabile: arrangiatevi, immigrazione di tipo economico NON è consentita.

Morale: ce li puppiamo tutti noi

Questo nel breve.

Poi... Si vedrà


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Finché con intenzioni (ideali o sogni o quel che vi pare) da "bravi" o "cattivi" (o come vi pare definirlo) si fa una distinzione noi e loro (da qualunque prospettiva) ma non si trovano obiettivi e percorsi comuni si continua a essere i capponi di Renzo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché con intenzioni (ideali o sogni o quel che vi pare) da "bravi" o "cattivi" (o come vi pare definirlo) si fa una distinzione noi e loro (da qualunque prospettiva) ma non si trovano obiettivi e percorsi comuni si continua a essere i capponi di Renzo.


e chi li decide i percorsi comuni? 

noi perchè sappiamo cosa è bene? 

quindi, via il burqa. Via le sprangate. 

Porto all'estremo. Appositamente. 

LA questione non è ancora iniziata. I percorsi comuni...manco se ne vede l'ombra. 

E per le questioni che sottolineava anche twin. I famosi occhiali. 

Fra l'altro...io sono diversa. Tutti siamo diversi. 
E ci tengo pure a sottolinearlo. E' una realtà. 

Tornado al big bamboo...uno dei motivi per cui non mi attizza, è l'odore. Che è profondamente diverso dall'odore a cui sono abituata io e che mi piace. E mi respinge. 

Razzista nasale? 

EDIT: io fra l'altro, partirei proprio dalle differenze...anche solo per vedere quanto sono conciliabili e in che termini.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;yTAX5KEa9G0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTAX5KEa9G0[/video]
> 
> ...ma voi che siete coriandoli a carnevale, pensate di poter avere un'immagine di insieme della festa, pensate che questa terra sia una roba unica, pensate di poter misurare il tempo che c'era prima di voi...(cit).
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


adoro questo video...quando sono giù di morale e prendo la vita troppo sul serio, vado a guardarmelo...

mi fa infinitamente bene ricordarmi di essere un coriandolo


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. intanto possiamo dire che è una ondata "imposta" dagli eventi, e non desiderata e stimolata, per dar seguito al famoso "sogno"
> 
> La lettura la si può fare con gli strumenti disponibili, e cioè le informazioni.
> 
> ...


sai che non lo so davvero? 

mi sembra che ogni valutazione sia solo a sensazione...non mi sento proprio in grado di fare valutazioni di insieme

Sento tutta la mia umanità e incompletezza di fronte a queste questioni, che secondo me hanno un "sottobosco" (per usare una parola cara al forum :carneval molto, molto profondo e lontano, nello spazio e nel tempo

Osservo quel che accade, anche solo nel mio ristretto territorio, che è sottoposto ultimamente a belle tensioni, e quel che vedo è un gran gran disordine e una gran mancanza di concretezza...che io stessa non saprei proprio dove andare a prendere. Sinceramente. 

Sicuramente il calderone del disagio, e delle Ombre, è aperto. Io mi sento piuttosto impotente a riguardo. 
Osservo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e chi li decide i percorsi comuni?
> 
> noi perchè sappiamo cosa è bene?
> 
> ...


Infatti. Io contesto il noi e loro.
Si decide insieme.
Ci sono piccoli percorsi, sentierini che non si notano, poi diventano strade.
[video=youtube;617req0Y4is]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=617req0Y4is[/video]


----------



## ipazia (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Io contesto il noi e loro.
> *Si decide insieme.*
> Ci sono piccoli percorsi, sentierini che non si notano, poi diventano strade.
> [video=youtube;617req0Y4is]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=617req0Y4is[/video]


Io sono ferma a prima. 

All'insieme. 

Che non vedo. Anzi...vedo un netto e definito noi e loro. Anche da parte loro, peraltro. 

Poi è risaputo che io non sono quella delle speranze belle. Anzi. Sono per il peggior scenario. Quindi ho probabilmente anche una visione cupa. Ci sta. 

E partirei proprio dall'accettazione del "noi" e del "loro".
Perchè mi sembra che sia la realtà. O perlomeno è quella che rilevo nel mio territorio. 
Dove, ripeto, la situazione è piuttosto tesa ultimamente. 

Serve riconoscersi per mescolarsi. Io parto da questo assunto. 
E senza riconoscimento individuale (e qui si parla di gruppi di individui con le complicazioni del caso) e poi reciproco (e di nuovo si parla di gruppi di individui), non penso si possa andare da nessuna parte. 

Insieme è un percorso. Non un punto di partenza. 

E vedo quanto è difficile in una coppia con la stessa cultura di appartenenza...proporzionando al grande, e con profonde differenze storiche e culturali...è un Percorsone...


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché con intenzioni (ideali o sogni o quel che vi pare) da "bravi" o "cattivi" (o come vi pare definirlo) si fa una distinzione noi e loro (da qualunque prospettiva) ma non si trovano obiettivi e percorsi comuni si continua a essere i capponi di Renzo.


Il problema è che non esiste neppure un loro unico.
Esistono filippini a cui stanno sulle palle egiziani, ucraini che non possono vedere i russi, bulgari che non vogliono essere confusi con gli albanesi, sudamericani che guai se li confondi con i filippini, e via così.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che non lo so davvero?
> 
> mi sembra che ogni valutazione sia solo a sensazione...non mi sento proprio in grado di fare valutazioni di insieme
> 
> ...


Territori miei

Una mia amica in prefettura mi dice che sono alla rivolverata, e non c'è più un buco.

E da Roma mandano e dicono "arrangiatevi" (come a loro dicono da Bruxelles)

È il giochino del fiammifero

Indovina indovinello: a chi resta in mano il fiammifero?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Io contesto il noi e loro.
> Si decide insieme.
> Ci sono piccoli percorsi, sentierini che non si notano, poi diventano strade.


Ma se non riusciamo neppure a metterci d'accordo in ufficio tra colleghi su quando accendere l'aria condizionata.... e chi ha caldo e chi ha freddo e chi l'aria e chi...
Ci vuole quando ci son troppe teste diverse uno che decida per tutti.
Al solito, no?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Io conosco tanti percorsi.
Sono in un luogo privilegiato o vedo meglio?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco tanti percorsi.
> Sono in un luogo privilegiato o vedo meglio?


Sei in un luogo diverso.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Valore di mercato.
> Meno comunque di quanto fu comprata una decina di anni fa.


all'acquirente è andata bene allora.  quello che si è pagato 10-12 anni fa una casa, ora non lo ripigli davvero.

riuscire a prendere il valore attuale di mercato di una casa devastata dai musulmani, non è banale, vuol dire che è stato fatto un buon lavoro di ripristino


----------



## trilobita (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sei in un luogo diverso.


Purtroppo ho l'impressione che l'equilibrio,seppur precario,raggiunto in una decina di migliaia di anni,da razze,etnie adattatesi ai vari climi,habitat e percorsi evolutivi differenziati,abbia subito uno sconquasso devastante,ad opera di qualche decina di famiglie europee,detentrici del potere politico ed economico,cioè dinastie reali dal 1400,fino alle attuali dinastie bancarie,detentrici del potere economico,quindi anche politico che,senza soluzione di continuità,stanno raschiando il fondo di un barile che fondo ormai,non ha più.
Se  fino a 50 anni fa,si muovevano all'interno di paletti valoriali dettati dall'etica cristiana,perlomeno nel loro continente,ora, sradicato ogni paletto,non hanno più alcuna reticenza ad affamare i loro stessi conterranei per alimentare la loro smisurata sete di potere,economico e non.
Non vorrei sembrare il solito qualunquista e populista dell'ultima ora,ma i burattini che irruppero al Bataclan,se davvero avessero voluto dare una svolta,dovevano beccare una festicciola di banchieri europei e allora,forse....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> all'acquirente è andata bene allora.  quello che si è pagato 10-12 anni fa una casa, ora non lo ripigli davvero.
> 
> riuscire a prendere il valore attuale di mercato di una casa devastata dai musulmani, non è banale, vuol dire che è stato fatto un buon lavoro di ripristino


Perché se la casa è state devastata da milanesi è meglio?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se la casa è state devastata da milanesi è meglio?


tu non la devasteresti a quel modo e lo sai.  io nemmeno.   quindi la tua domanda è oziosa.

peraltro mi sono imbelinato a scrivere, ovvio che volessi dire che è andata bene al venditore


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma in generale, qual è lo scenario che vi aspettate (o temete) nei prossimi anni?


Al Raqqa


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu non la devasteresti a quel modo e lo sai.  io nemmeno.   quindi la tua domanda è oziosa.
> 
> peraltro mi sono imbelinato a scrivere, ovvio che volessi dire che è andata bene al venditore


Non hai mai visto casa mia :carneval::facepalm:

Comunque quando dici imbelinato mi sciolgo


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai mai visto casa mia :carneval::facepalm:
> 
> Comunque quando dici imbelinato mi sciolgo


nei momenti di incazzatura diventi verde e sradichi vasche da bagno?  se no, non vengo a vedere


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho l'impressione che l'equilibrio,seppur precario,raggiunto in una decina di migliaia di anni,da razze,etnie adattatesi ai vari climi,habitat e percorsi evolutivi differenziati,abbia subito uno sconquasso devastante,ad opera di qualche decina di famiglie europee,detentrici del potere politico ed economico,cioè dinastie reali dal 1400,fino alle attuali dinastie bancarie,detentrici del potere economico,quindi anche politico che,senza soluzione di continuità,stanno raschiando il fondo di un barile che fondo ormai,non ha più.
> Se  fino a 50 anni fa,si muovevano all'interno di paletti valoriali dettati dall'etica cristiana,perlomeno nel loro continente,ora, sradicato ogni paletto,non hanno più alcuna reticenza ad affamare i loro stessi conterranei per alimentare la loro smisurata sete di potere,economico e non.
> Non vorrei sembrare il solito qualunquista e populista dell'ultima ora,ma i burattini che irruppero al Bataclan,se davvero avessero voluto dare una svolta,dovevano beccare una festicciola di banchieri europei e allora,forse....


Forse la realtà è ancora più complessa,  tra i ricchi del mondo annoverando anche arabi e cinesi, che si sono affacciati a fare acquisti un po' in tutto il mondo, i cinesi in special modo in Africa, dove per esempio gestiscono le miniere di Cobalto nel Congo nelle quali lavorano anche bambini in età da scuola elementare e dove costruiscono città per cinesi http://www.focus.it/comportamento/economia/cina-e-africa-la-citta-fantasma. In ogni caso tutto il mondo sta inseguendo il modello economico di matrice occidentale, che distrugge qualsiasi equilibrio locale residuo, come ha mostrato il racconto della piccola realtà capoverdiana, ma come evidenzia ancor di più la condizione della capitale dell'Angola, Luanda, la città più cara del mondo, dove un appartamento di 3 locali può costare di affitto anche 6000 dollari al mese, grazie alla forte presenza di ricchi stranieri e locali. 
https://ytali.com/2015/09/18/perche-luanda-e-la-citta-pia-cara-al-mondo/

In Africa la percentuale di diffusione di smartphone è di aumento con numeri a due cifre (gli iscritti a facebook sono per ora 120 milioni ma i numeri stanno aumentando progressivamente) le chat, 330 milioni di persone connesse in Africa, cifra in aumento,  si compra Zara https://www.zarahome.com/eg/store-locator.html e si ambisce a uniformarsi ai parametri dettati dai media.
A Kinshasa, metropoli africana di 18 milioni di abitanti, dove ancora non è arrivato il marchio originale qualcuno ha aperto boutique Zara, che tenta di imitare la multinazionale spagnola. https://mobile.twitter.com/LaTeam243/status/225321338502512641 , un modello.
Ma le città africane sono diventate megalopoli in tutti questi anni. La natalità è elevata e la gente si riserva in città, abbandonando le aree rurali.
Il Cairo ha 17 milioni di abitanti come altrettanti ne ha Lagos.
Proliferano le baraccopoli, in seguito all'inurbamento ma anche alle enormi differenze sociali. Sono città destinate a crescere, insieme ai loro problemi 
http://www.repubblica.it/solidariet...sponsabile_del_massacro_a_kinshasa-150546844/
La natalità è elevata, le condizioni di vita  difficili. Nel frattempo i capitali stranieri continuano a far crescere i costi locali e le differenze sociali, l'FMI detta le sue condizioni
Gli Africani sono tanti e crescono numericamente molto più di noi, e il loro territorio e la loro economia stanno subendo trasformazioni epocali. CHi ha le possibilità fa esattamente quello che fanno i nostri (pochi in proporzione) connazionali che vanno a lavorare all'estero (avendo molti più problemi con i permessi e i visti, però, cosa che stimola l'immigrazione clandestina).
Ovviamente con numeri e tassi di crescita molto diversi.


----------



## danny (6 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente si potrebbe sospettare che nell'economia globale, l'emigrazione dei popoli Africani in seguito agli investimenti nel continente oltre alla destabilizzazione per interventi bellici in diverse aree sia stata ampiamente prevista e che qualcuno da noi, in ossequio all'FMI, abbia accettato che l'Italia facesse la sua parte.


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente si potrebbe sospettare che nell'economia globale, l'emigrazione dei popoli Africani in seguito agli investimenti nel continente oltre alla destabilizzazione per interventi bellici in diverse aree sia stata ampiamente prevista e che qualcuno da noi, in ossequio all'FMI, abbia accettato che l'Italia facesse la sua parte.


Questo è il problema da noi,troppa gente ossequiosa a rappresentarci...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> nei momenti di incazzatura diventi verde e sradichi vasche da bagno?  se no, non vengo a vedere


Non puoi immaginare :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai mai visto casa mia :carneval::facepalm:
> 
> C*omunque quando dici imbelinato mi sciolgo *


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo è il problema da noi,troppa gente ossequiosa a rappresentarci...


Non solo...
"«*Tu c'hai idea quanto ce guadagno sugli immigrati?*», diceva al telefono intercettato nell'ambito dell'inchiesta *mafia capitale* *Salvatore Buzzi*, ras della Cooperativa 29 Giugno, con la sua collaboratrice Pierina Chiaravalli. Chiaravalli rispondeva che «Non c'ho idea». «Il traffico di droga rende di meno», spiegava Buzzi, che in un’altra conversazione intercettata dalla direzione distrettuale antimafia di Roma aggiungeva: «Noi quest’anno abbiamo chiuso con *quaranta milioni* di fatturato ma tutti i soldi, gli utili li abbiamo fatti sui zingari, sull’emergenza alloggiativa e sugli*immigrati*, tutti gli altri settori finiscono a zero».Gli immigrati sono un patrimonio, e Mafia Capitale è stato un clamoroso caso giudiziario che ha messo l’accento sul business dell’accoglienza. Non è un caso che oltre al ruolo di Buzzi giocato sulla partita della *rivolta di Tor Sapienza*, il caso abbia fatto emergere le irregolarità anche in altri centri come il Cara di Mineo." "Insomma, la *‘ndrangheta* mette un piede nel business dell’accoglienza, ma gli affari non finiscono lì. Iniziamo prima e proseguono una volta fuori dai centri. Se lo sbocco più visibile e provato risulta quello della prostituzione e dell’impiego di manodopera a basso costo nei campi, alcune indagini al momento in corso documenterebbero un collegamento tra gli *sbarchi* organizzati sulle coste calabresi e il *collocamento degli immigrati nei mercati ortofrutticoli*.
Collocamento che avviene dopo la fase trascorsa nei centri di accoglienza, in particolare presso le cooperative che effettuano lavori di facchinaggio. Destinazione:*Milano*, *Fondi* e i sospetti ultimamente arrivano anche a *Vittoria*, sedi dei tre grandi mercati ortofrutticoli italiani, e già finiti sotto la lente dell’antimafia anche a causa delle infiltrazioni nel settore della logistica da parte di imprese riconducibili alla ‘ndrangheta."

http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/2016/02/05/cosi-i-migranti-diventano-schiavi-della-ndrangheta/29133/

Io questo copione l'ho già visto e ve lo ho già raccontato. Ed è sempre lo stesso. 
Lo stesso che portò al degrado delle periferie di tante nostre città a partire dagli anni 70/80, la diffusione della droga, la morte di tanti giovani, le infiltrazioni mafiose attive ancora adesso.
Se a queste informazioni aggiungiamo le dichiarazione di Emma Bonino (http://news.fidelityhouse.eu/politica/emma-bonino-siamo-stati-noi-a-volere-gli-sbarchi-ad-appannaggio-dellitalia-288087.html) qualche indizio in più di cosa sta accadendo ce lo abbiamo.


----------



## danny (7 Luglio 2017)

L'articolo prosegue:
"Il sistema? «Tutto avviene - spiega una fonte qualificata a Linkiesta - con i sistemi tipici del *caporalato*. Ci sono immigrati che già lavorano e che vengono utilizzati come *esca* per reclutare altri connazionali sventurati». Non solo esche, però: «ci sono casi - dice *Paolo Cassani *della Onlus Cooperativa Lotta Contro l’Emarginazione, che ha accompagnato alla denuncia alcuni dei migranti coinvolti - in cui una volta fuori dai centri queste persone hanno già in tasca *numeri di telefono* pronti da chiamare per essere reclutati nelle cooperative della logistica e del facchinaggio».

La scoperta dell'acqua calda.
Lo faceva già un mio vicino di casa nordafricano nella case popolari dove vivevo 20 anni fa.
Fu poi assassinato dalla moglie e dalla figlia, che lo evirarono, si dice, per difendersi dalle botte che lui dava loro.
Quando era vivo era tutto un viavai di persone, di sistemazioni provvisorie che diventavano definitive nei solai e nelle cantine (che poi andarono a fuoco come al solito). E all'epoca il controllo del cortile era operato dalla camorra, che aveva alcuni elementi agli arresti domiciliari più tante altre persone collegate. Non c'è nulla di nuovo, se si vuole ricordare quell'esperienza.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'articolo prosegue:
> "Il sistema? «Tutto avviene - spiega una fonte qualificata a Linkiesta - con i sistemi tipici del *caporalato*. Ci sono immigrati che già lavorano e che vengono utilizzati come *esca* per reclutare altri connazionali sventurati». Non solo esche, però: «ci sono casi - dice *Paolo Cassani *della Onlus Cooperativa Lotta Contro l’Emarginazione, che ha accompagnato alla denuncia alcuni dei migranti coinvolti - in cui una volta fuori dai centri queste persone hanno già in tasca *numeri di telefono* pronti da chiamare per essere reclutati nelle cooperative della logistica e del facchinaggio».
> 
> La scoperta dell'acqua calda.
> ...


infatti si dovrebbe cominciare a smetterla coi termini buonisti e chiamare le cose col loro nome.

questi sono schiavi, importati qui a forza per fare gli schiavi e chi sostiene questo schifo è complice, morale se non materiale, di una tratta di schiavi.

che il PD e l'universo cooperativo ad esso collegato abbia abbondantemente le mani in pasta in questo commercio di esseri umani lo si sa da tempo.    ma è vietato dirlo, perchè praticamente tutti i giornali ed i TG sono sodali.

finirà molto male


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti si dovrebbe cominciare a smetterla coi termini buonisti e chiamare le cose col loro nome.
> 
> questi sono schiavi, importati qui a forza per fare gli schiavi e chi sostiene questo schifo è complice, morale se non materiale, di una tratta di schiavi.
> 
> ...


Vero, perchè al contrario delle coop rosse ( non mi dilungo sulle agevolazioni fiscali e non solo da loro sempre fruite ) questo fenomeno è drammaticamente e tragicamente invasivo a livello sociale.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, perchè al contrario delle coop rosse ( non mi dilungo sulle agevolazioni fiscali e non solo da loro sempre fruite ) questo fenomeno è drammaticamente e tragicamente invasivo a livello sociale.


lo so, ma tanto al PD e a chi lo governa non interessa granchè.   tanto a Capalbio mica li prendono gli schiavi che importano


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente si potrebbe sospettare che nell'economia globale, l'emigrazione dei popoli Africani in seguito agli investimenti nel continente oltre alla destabilizzazione per interventi bellici in diverse aree sia stata ampiamente prevista e che qualcuno da noi, in ossequio all'FMI, abbia accettato che l'Italia facesse la sua parte.



questi popoli africani sono in grado di governarsi ? hanno una classe politica in grado di fronteggiare i quotidiani drammi e tragedie che colpiscono il loro popolo e di risollevare - gradualmente - il loro tenore di vita sino a renderlo almeno dignitoso ?
( le ricchezze naturali abbondano in diversi stati africani ).


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, perchè al contrario delle coop rosse ( non mi dilungo sulle agevolazioni fiscali e non solo da loro sempre fruite ) questo fenomeno è drammaticamente e tragicamente invasivo a livello sociale.


Quoto. 

Aggiungo soltanto che non solo le coop rosse...le coop proprio. 

E' una questione sistemica...oltre il semplicemente sociale. 

Abbiamo uno storico culturale, fra l'altro, di assistenzialismo che pesa e non poco sulle politiche, mi riferisco a quelle locali e di servizio e al terzo settore sociale tutto...e anche questo ha un peso non indifferente, a molteplici livelli. Non ultimo quello economico.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo soltanto che non solo le coop rosse...le coop proprio.
> 
> ...


Tutto vero, purtroppo.... diciamo che le coop rosse sono andate "oltre" rispetto alle altre non politicizzate, paradossalmente è come se Robin Hood rubasse ai poveri aspettando che il ricco "sigonorotto"  elargisca loro un obolo tale almeno da consentire una misera retribuzione ai loro soci ( puro e semplice eufemismo quest'ultimo sostantivo.... ).


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Tutto vero, purtroppo.... diciamo che le coop rosse sono andate "oltre" rispetto alle altre non politicizzate, paradossalmente è come se Robin Hood rubasse ai poveri aspettando che il ricco "sigonorotto"  elargisca loro un obolo tale almeno da consentire una misera retribuzione ai loro soci ( puro e semplice eufemismo quest'ultimo sostantivo.... ).


già...

dalla 328/2000, solo per puntiglio e niente di più, anche le coop non politicizzate sono rientrate in un sistema politico e di spartizioni di torte veramente abominevole...e le evoluzioni degli ultimi 5-7 anni sono vomitevoli. Per quanto mi riguarda. 

I risultati sono evidenti anche semplicemente andando a dare un'occhiata a come vengono spesi i fondi riservati alla questione dell'integrazione...tutti sanno, e nessuno dice. 

E intanto girano fondi...pur di non farli rimanere lì sospesi. 

Ma poi nei fatti, una progettualità seria e circostanziata, legata a valutazioni che possano essere definite tali io non ne vedo. 

E questo tanto nel piccolo quanto nel grande. 

Sto generalizzando. Ci saranno anche piccole realtà virtuose...ma che non fanno differenza nella tendenza generale. 

Secondo me.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> già...
> 
> dalla 328/2000, solo per puntiglio e niente di più, anche le coop non politicizzate sono rientrate in un sistema politico e di spartizioni di torte veramente abominevole...e le evoluzioni degli ultimi 5-7 anni sono vomitevoli. Per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> ...


328/2000.... 

riassumo il " cavallo di Troia " che, scientamente, è stato inserito nel testo di legge ( quali finalità )

- passare dalla prestazione disarticolata al progetto di intervento e al percorso accompagnato; 

- passare dalle prestazioni monetarie volte a risolvere problemi di natura esclusivamente economica a interventi complessi che intendono rispondere ad una molteplicità di bisogni;

- passare dall’azione		esclusiva dell’ente pubblico a una azione svolta da una pluralità		di attori quali quelli del terzo settore.

gli ultimi due capoversi mi fanno rabbrividire.... penso che ogni commento sia superfluo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> 328/2000....
> 
> riassumo il " cavallo di Troia " che, scientamente, è stato inserito nel testo di legge ( quali finalità )
> 
> ...


già...sintesi precisa. 

sono stati gli anni di un sacco di sconfitte, quelli....

e a volte sembra quasi non sia successo niente...epperò....

stiamo iniziando a raccogliere quel che è stato seminato, allora e prima di allora

hai ragione tu...ogni commento è superfluo. 

io ho ancora in bocca il sapore dello schifo di quel periodo.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> già...sintesi precisa.
> 
> sono stati gli anni di un sacco di sconfitte, quelli....
> 
> ...


Vero, sconfitte brucianti, però - come se non bastasse - da quegli anni si è assistito ad una crescita esponenziale ( guarda che caso ! ) delle strutture sanitarie convenzionate con le regioni ( Pirellone docet, ed è in buona compagnia a livello nazionale... ).


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, *sconfitte brucianti*, però - come se non bastasse - da quegli anni si è assistito ad una crescita esponenziale ( guarda che caso ! ) delle strutture sanitarie convenzionate con le regioni ( Pirellone docet, ed è in buona compagnia a livello nazionale... ).


molto...davvero molto brucianti...che hanno un peso specifico ben definito e ben evidente in quel che da allora è accaduto, passo dopo passo...

nel sanitario, verissimo, nel sociale, in primis coi bandi al ribasso senza più neanche gettare l'occhio alla qualità...dopo anni di discussioni sull'interazione, anche in termini valutativi di servizio, fra qualità e quantità....si è semplicemente caduti nel ribasso che prescinde da ogni valutazione di sistema e di processo...

e poi a valanga nella rete sociale....che in questo momento non saprei come definire se non disgregante, e non soltanto disgregata....

E sono piuttosto convinta che queste siano solo avvisaglie...non siamo ancora vicini al bordo del caos...anche se ci stiamo dirigendo con passo deciso...e ho imparato che sul bordo del caos, non può che essere caos...a velocità accelerata in potenza...


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyDZpx4_JNo

Questo servizio è interessante.
Conosco bene la zona e lo trovo abbastanza realistico, ovvero documento una (parte di) realtà ben presente sul territorio.
Il limite è quello di individuare una situazione ben specifica, senza documentare quello che ne consegue attorno, ma è comunque più che sufficiente apprendere quello che viene narrato.
Nel video si vede lo spaccio della droga e la situazione di totale abbandono (anche sanitario) di una zona storica di Milano *a dieci minuti di metropolitana dal centro (5 fermate da Porta Romana, 8 da Duomo)*. Si percepisce anche la presenza della tossicodipendenza tra minori e bambini, cosa non nuova, giacché anche alla mia epoca già alle elementari essa era presente.
Si potrebbe obiettare che la situazione in questo quartiere è tale da una quarantina di anni, ovvero da quando è arrivato il grande flusso migratorio coordinato dalla camorra.
In realtà qualcosa è cambiato.
Molte grandi attività industriali hanno chiuso, altre si sono trasferite, la zona è piena di aree dismesse in stato di abbandono.
Operai, ceto medio e quello impiegato nel terziario sono calati percentualmente, molte famiglie si sono trasferite nell'hinterland abbandonando un quartiere in avanzato stato di degrado, la percentuale di popolazione di origine straniera è aumentata. Le attività commerciali si sono trasformate: addio ai negozi di abbigliamento e scarpe, alle librerie e ai negozi di dischi, alle pasticcerie e alle edicole, ai ferramenta e alle mercerie, ai concessionari auto (vendevano anche Rolls Royce e Ferrari qui) e alle palestre per finire con le attività artigiane come i falegnami, per consacrare i soliti "kebab", negozi di oggettistica economica cinese, lavanderie a gettone, sexy shop, telefonia, insomma attività "povere", dal basso valore aggiunto.
La presenza della droga la si nota dall'elevato numero di vetri rotti alle auto durante gli orari notturni (quasi ogni notte), dalle siringhe (un vero tappeto nel boschetto al parco di Porto di Mare), dagli spacciatori chiaramente riconoscibili, dai questuanti in stile "Ce l'hai una moneta", particolarmente diffusi, che vivono nei fatiscenti capannoni abbandonati della zona.
Anche le scuole hanno subito un mutamento: nel quartiere ai confini opposti vi è una scuola privata molto costosa dove il reddito parentale è immediatamente riconoscibile dalle  BMW e Mercedes che stazionano all'uscita e dagli alti muri in stile caserma dell'edificio, e dalla scuola araba dove all'uscita sembra di essere in Iran.
Due realtà opposte che non si mescolano.
http://leultime20.it/milano-da-buttare-corvetto/
E in mezzo non ci vuol stare più nessuno.

Il problema, per chi lo vuol vedere, è tutto qui.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2017)

Ma a che serve tutto questo?
Se non ci fosse stata una così forte pressione in questi ultimi decenni non ci sarebbe stata l'imponente crescita urbanistica che ha trasformato e sta trasformando aree agricole in insediamenti residenziali, capannoni, centri commerciali e che ha permesso l'ingresso di capitali ingenti di origine mafiosa, che hanno spartito l'hinterland in aree a controllo ndrangheta, camorra, mafia siciliana.
http://milano.repubblica.it/dettagl...lano-gli-affari-del-clan-dei-casalesi/1336226

Tutte cose di cui si evita di parlare, ma secondo voi perché in tantissimi cantieri la manodopera è straniera? 
Un mio amico muratore mi ha spiegato quello che era successo a lui : il capo cantiere voleva per risparmiare tempo fare meno punti d'attacco alle ringhiere dei balconi, lui si oppose dicendo che così si correva il rischio che cadessero giù, il giorno dopo c'era al suo posto un marocchino. Ovviamente tutti in nero, sia il mio amico che il marocchino.
In certi cantieri funziona così.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] a parte che capisco che quella sia la realtà che hai vissuto, però se non si prendesse sempre a paradigma quello che succede a Milano, non sarebbe male, anche perchè la vita intelligente sta anche altrove e spesso è proprio altrove che c'è vita intelligente.

ciò premesso, lo sappiamo che il PD al governo locale e nazionale ha favorito un certo andazzo.  sappiamo anche che la parte sana della popolazione è stata molto ignava in generale.

quindi la domanda vera daporsi è cosa si è disposti a fare per mutare l'andazzo.  già cominciare ad insegnare alle persone a dare valore e rispetto al lavoro altrui (lavoro vero, non scienza delle merendine) sarebbe un buon passo avanti.


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a che serve tutto questo?
> Se non ci fosse stata una così forte pressione in questi ultimi decenni non ci sarebbe stata l'imponente crescita urbanistica che ha trasformato e sta trasformando aree agricole in insediamenti residenziali, capannoni, centri commerciali e che ha permesso l'ingresso di capitali ingenti di origine mafiosa, che hanno spartito l'hinterland in aree a controllo ndrangheta, camorra, mafia siciliana.
> http://milano.repubblica.it/dettagl...lano-gli-affari-del-clan-dei-casalesi/1336226
> 
> ...


Funziona così nella misura in cui chi è preposto ( ispettori Inail e via dicendo ) non svolge le sue funzioni... perchè alla fine ci sono precise responsabilità sia per l'impresa edile sia ( soprattutto ) per chi è ( o dovrebbe essere ) incaricato dei controlli. Perchè non lo fanno ?


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_danny_ a parte che capisco che quella sia la realtà che hai vissuto, però se non si prendesse sempre a paradigma quello che succede a Milano, non sarebbe male, anche perchè la vita intelligente sta anche altrove e spesso è proprio altrove che c'è vita intelligente.
> 
> ciò premesso, lo *sappiamo che il PD al governo locale e nazionale ha favorito un certo andazzo*.  sappiamo anche che la parte sana della popolazione è stata molto ignava in generale.
> 
> quindi la domanda vera daporsi è cosa si è disposti a fare per mutare l'andazzo.  già cominciare ad insegnare alle persone a dare valore e rispetto al lavoro altrui (lavoro vero, non scienza delle merendine) sarebbe un buon passo avanti.


Sul grassetto.... le politiche scellerate - volte solo ad accaparrarsi voti, ( vedasi bonus 80 euro, bonus di  500 euro ai diciottenni solo per citare alcuni esempi ) , da ultimo la proposta di legge sullo " ius soli " , porteranno inevitabilmente alla disgregazione di questo fantomatico movimento ( non è più un partito, visti gli accadimenti passati e recenti ) tra l'indifferenza generale. Quello che rende drammatica la cosa non è tanto che il putto fiorentino si dedichi ad attività lavorative nel privato, ma che ci siano alternative capaci di gestire una situazione ai limiti del collasso.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> @_danny_ a parte che capisco che quella sia la realtà che hai vissuto, però se non si prendesse sempre a paradigma quello che succede a Milano, non sarebbe male, anche perchè la vita intelligente sta anche altrove e spesso è proprio altrove che c'è vita intelligente.
> 
> ciò premesso, lo sappiamo che il PD al governo locale e nazionale ha favorito un certo andazzo.  sappiamo anche che la parte sana della popolazione è stata molto ignava in generale.
> 
> *quindi la domanda vera daporsi è cosa si è disposti a fare per mutare l'andazzo.  già cominciare ad insegnare alle persone a dare valore e rispetto al lavoro altrui (lavoro vero, non scienza delle merendine) sarebbe un buon passo avanti.*


La prima cosa da fare è informare, uscendo dalle gabbie dell'informazione (propaganda) dei quotidiani principali. 
Milano è ed è stato un laboratorio che può servire da indicatore per prevedere sviluppi futuri e comprendere dinamiche molto meno palesi anche in altre aree dell'Italia dove la vita può essere anche di qualità superiore.
Mutare l'andazzo se a livello politico non si interviene non è possibile singolarmente.
Anni fa quando denunciai la questione delle persone che sopravvivevano dormendo in auto, ai margini dell'autostrada o nelle fabbriche dismesse, mi fu risposto che fisiologicamente una percentuale di immigrati era destinato a finire ai margini e che non si poteva fare niente. Il problema veniva posto unicamente sul versante della sicurezza, ovvero queste persone non dovevano dare fastidio, in special modo ai quartieri dove l'elettorato era più compatto.
Praticamente la politica dello struzzo.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Funziona così nella misura in cui chi è preposto ( ispettori Inail e via dicendo ) non svolge le sue funzioni... perchè alla fine ci sono precise responsabilità sia per l'impresa edile sia ( soprattutto ) per chi è ( o dovrebbe essere ) incaricato dei controlli. Perchè non lo fanno ?


La risposta l'ho avuta 15 anni fa.
Perché certe imprese non si toccano.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto.... le politiche scellerate - volte solo ad accaparrarsi voti, ( vedasi bonus 80 euro, bonus di  500 euro ai diciottenni solo per citare alcuni esempi ) , da ultimo la proposta di legge sullo " ius soli " , porteranno inevitabilmente alla disgregazione di questo fantomatico movimento ( non è più un partito, visti gli accadimenti passati e recenti ) tra l'indifferenza generale. Quello che rende drammatica la cosa non è tanto che il putto fiorentino si dedichi ad attività lavorative nel privato, ma che ci siano alternative capaci di gestire una situazione ai limiti del collasso.


il collasso del PD verrà presentato come una catastrofe economica ed in effetti lo è, penso che tu sappia bene che ci sono regioni dell'Italia centrale in cui il PD e la legacoop sono il principale fornitore di posti di lavoro.
ma anche dal collasso della IG Farben alla fine ci si è ripresi.....



danny ha detto:


> La prima cosa da fare è informare, uscendo dalle gabbie dell'informazione (propaganda) dei quotidiani principali.
> Milano è ed è stato un laboratorio che può servire da indicatore per prevedere sviluppi futuri e comprendere dinamiche molto meno palesi anche in altre aree dell'Italia dove la vita può essere anche di qualità superiore.
> Mutare l'andazzo se a livello politico non si interviene non è possibile singolarmente.
> Anni fa quando denunciai la questione delle persone che sopravvivevano dormendo in auto, ai margini dell'autostrada o nelle fabbriche dismesse, mi fu risposto che fisiologicamente una percentuale di immigrati era destinato a finire ai margini e che non si poteva fare niente. Il problema veniva posto unicamente sul versante della sicurezza, ovvero queste persone non dovevano dare fastidio, in special modo ai quartieri dove l'elettorato era più compatto.
> Praticamente la politica dello struzzo.


mi risulta che la politica sia ancora fatta dagli individui


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il collasso del PD verrà presentato come una catastrofe economica ed in effetti lo è, penso che tu sappia bene che ci sono regioni dell'Italia centrale in cui il PD e la legacoop sono il principale fornitore di posti di lavoro.
> ma *anche dal collasso della IG Farben alla fine ci si è ripresi*.....
> 
> 
> ...


beh non è stato proprio un collasso, ne hanno fatto uno "spezzatino" di varie aziende ( ora multinazionali ) e tutto avanti come prima.... fa specie che a Norimberga non ebbero ( i massimi esponenti di allora ) grossi problemi.... nonostante i ben noti trascorsi.

Legacoop.... temo che la ragnatela sia talmente ampia che ben difficilmente ne risentiranno.... ipoteticamente qualche politico potrebbe riciclarsi da loro....


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> beh non è stato proprio un collasso, ne hanno fatto uno "spezzatino" di varie aziende ( ora multinazionali ) e tutto avanti come prima.... fa specie che a Norimberga non ebbero ( i massimi esponenti di allora ) grossi problemi.... nonostante i ben noti trascorsi.
> 
> Legacoop.... temo che la ragnatela sia talmente ampia che ben difficilmente ne risentiranno.... ipoteticamente qualche politico potrebbe riciclarsi da loro....


certo,ma senza politici di riferimento nelle sale dei bottoni, legacoop potrebbe perdere parecchi appalti....


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo,ma senza politici di riferimento nelle sale dei bottoni, legacoop potrebbe perdere parecchi appalti....


Vero, però penso che il loro serbatoio di voti sia tale da poter far " ingolosire " qualsiasi forza politica.... o forse sono in malefede.... senza contare gli addentellati nel mondo della finanza !


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero, però penso che il loro serbatoio di voti sia tale da poter far " ingolosire " qualsiasi forza politica.... o forse sono in malefede.... senza contare gli addentellati nel mondo della finanza !


che legacoop sia una lobby potente non c'è dubbio, è anche vero che la sinistra italiana sono 20 anni almeno che ha perso il contatto col mondo operaio e contadino.

gli addentellati col mondo della finanza sono una delle questioni che andranno affrontate.   dal 2011 ad oggi la politica si è completamente asservita al mondo tecnocratico e finanziario ed i danni sono evidenti.

il partito degli astenuti ormai è maggioritario non sono il Italia.  il toy boy in Francia ha stravinto, ma a votare c'è andato poco più del 40% degli aventi diritto


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che legacoop sia una lobby potente non c'è dubbio, è anche vero che la sinistra italiana sono 20 anni almeno che ha perso il contatto col mondo operaio e contadino.
> 
> gli addentellati col mondo della finanza sono una delle questioni che andranno affrontate.   dal 2011 *ad oggi la politica si è completamente asservita al mondo tecnocratico e finanziario ed i danni sono evidenti.*
> 
> il partito degli astenuti ormai è maggioritario non sono il Italia.  il toy boy in Francia ha stravinto, ma a votare c'è andato poco più del 40% degli aventi diritto


Politica e finanza sono un connubio pericolosissimo.... i nostri politicanti si sono serviti della finanza per commettere - da decenni a questa parte - dei veri e propri saccheggi non solo alle casse erariali ma anche a quelle dei cittadini. E' fuor di luogo che poi la finanza - presto o tardi - ti presenti il conto....
Sulle elezioni francesi, che dire..... sparita la gauche, la destra con un candidato impresentabile, la Le Pen sconfitta in partenza, posso presumere sia stata una vittoria annunciata ( quello che fa seriamente riflettere, come giustamente sottolinei, è la percentuale di astenuti che ha toccato livelli inimmaginabili sino a pochi anni fa ).


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Politica e finanza sono un connubio pericolosissimo.... i nostri politicanti si sono serviti della finanza per commettere - da decenni a questa parte - dei veri e propri saccheggi non solo alle casse erariali ma anche a quelle dei cittadini. E' fuor di luogo che poi la finanza - presto o tardi - ti presenti il conto....
> Sulle elezioni francesi, che dire..... sparita la gauche, la destra con un candidato impresentabile, la Le Pen sconfitta in partenza, posso presumere sia stata una vittoria annunciata ( quello che fa seriamente riflettere, come giustamente sottolinei, è la percentuale di astenuti che ha toccato livelli inimmaginabili sino a pochi anni fa ).


la LePen è sconfitta in partenza perchè il sistema elettorale francese è concepito appunto per impedire al FN di vincere.

l'unico modo per spezzare il patto vizioso repubblicano è che emerga un Trump alla francese, che riesca a far sì che l'elettorato di cdx in Francia si ribelli alle indicazioni del partito di riferimento, così come è successo negli USA a novembre, quando gli elettori repubblicani hanno votato per Trump contro le indicazioni del GOP, che assolutamente non lo voleva alla Casa Bianca.


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la LePen è sconfitta in partenza perchè il sistema elettorale francese è concepito appunto per impedire al FN di vincere.
> 
> l'unico modo per spezzare il patto vizioso repubblicano è che emerga un Trump alla francese, che riesca a far sì che l'elettorato di cdx in Francia si ribelli alle indicazioni del partito di riferimento, così come è successo negli USA a novembre, quando gli elettori repubblicani hanno votato per Trump contro le indicazioni del GOP, che assolutamente non lo voleva alla Casa Bianca.


Resti sempre convinto che Trump arrivi a fine mandato ?


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Resti sempre convinto che Trump arrivi a fine mandato ?


io sì.  l'uomo è testardo ed il russiagate è chiaramente la madre di tutte le fake news.

e poi i redneck sparano.


----------



## brenin (10 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sì.  l'uomo è testardo ed il russiagate è chiaramente la madre di tutte le fake news.
> 
> e poi i redneck sparano.


Accettasi scommesse.... dopo quella persa con [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] devo rifarmi....


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2017)

Domandone: in quale modo un eventuale uscita di scena del PD potrebbe portare a dei cambiamenti in positivo per la gestione dell'immigrazione?
Altra questione: risorse per miglioramento tempi giustizia e controllo del territorio (indipendentemente dalla questione immigrati) ci sono?


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Domandone: in quale modo un eventuale uscita di scena del PD potrebbe portare a dei cambiamenti in positivo per la gestione dell'immigrazione?
> Altra questione: risorse per miglioramento tempi giustizia e controllo del territorio (indipendentemente dalla questione immigrati) ci sono?


l'eliminazione (spero fisica) del PD cambierebbe in positivo certamente.   perchè le ong al soldo di Soros non avrebbe più la copertura politica e mediatica che distorce la realtà e si potrebbe finalmente parlare a chiare lettere di tratta di schiavi dal lato sud del Mediterraneo.

non avendo poi più il problema di avere qualcuno che sabota ogni tentativo di ricreare un orgoglio nazionale, le questioni di controllo del territorio si affronteranno nell'ambito di una legge-quadro nazionale che dia le indicazioni di massima, lasciando poi che siano le amministrazioni locali, segnatamente i comuni, a fare dei piani migranti, che indichino le reali disponibilità per ogni area, i locali in cui alloggiare queste persone, quali corsi formazione lavoro fargli fare, quali corsi scolastici per rendere queste persone in grado di comunicare col mondo che li circonda,etc....

ovviamente di ius soli non se ne parlerebbe più.    sui tempi di giustizia, a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'eliminazione (spero fisica) del PD cambierebbe in positivo certamente.   perchè le ong al soldo di Soros non avrebbe più la copertura politica e mediatica che distorce la realtà e si potrebbe finalmente parlare a chiare lettere di tratta di schiavi dal lato sud del Mediterraneo.
> 
> non avendo poi più il problema di avere qualcuno che sabota ogni tentativo di ricreare un orgoglio nazionale, le questioni di controllo del territorio si affronteranno nell'ambito di una legge-quadro nazionale che dia le indicazioni di massima, lasciando poi che siano le amministrazioni locali, segnatamente i comuni, a fare dei piani migranti, che indichino le reali disponibilità per ogni area, i locali in cui alloggiare queste persone, quali corsi formazione lavoro fargli fare, quali corsi scolastici per rendere queste persone in grado di comunicare col mondo che li circonda,etc....
> 
> ovviamente di ius soli non se ne parlerebbe più.    *sui tempi di giustizia, a cosa ti riferisci esattamente*?


I tempi e i costi di uno sfratto per morosità, un esempio tra i tanti.
Eventualmente risolta la questione dell'aumento del numero dei migranti, resterebbero sempre quella delle risorse da adottare per restituire uno stato in cui sia possibile anche solo dare in affitto un appartamento con contratto regolare e produrre reddito senza trovarsi per anni a dover gestire una costosa causa civile nei confronti di persone che non pagano. E siamo, secondo i dati pubblicati da questo articolo http://www.adnkronos.com/soldi/econ...o-maglia-nera-sud_KGKjbhC6lnFOPFpKoQ03XI.html, a numeri variabili dal 35% al 60% di inquilini morosi sul nostro territorio, in pratica i singoli privati, spesso piccoli proprietari che si sono trovati a dover gestire un appartamento ereditato, fanno da "case popolari".
Il discorso si potrebbe estendere a tutte le cause civili.
Per finire alle risorse da destinare al controllo e alla gestione del territorio.
Senza risorse adeguate non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I tempi e i costi di uno sfratto per morosità, un esempio tra i tanti.
> Eventualmente risolta la questione dell'aumento del numero dei migranti, resterebbero sempre quella delle risorse da adottare per restituire uno stato in cui sia possibile anche solo dare in affitto un appartamento con contratto regolare e produrre reddito senza trovarsi per anni a dover gestire una costosa causa civile nei confronti di persone che non pagano. E siamo, secondo i dati pubblicati da questo articolo http://www.adnkronos.com/soldi/econ...o-maglia-nera-sud_KGKjbhC6lnFOPFpKoQ03XI.html, a numeri variabili dal 35% al 60% di inquilini morosi sul nostro territorio, in pratica i singoli privati, spesso piccoli proprietari che si sono trovati a dover gestire un appartamento ereditato, fanno da "case popolari".
> Il discorso si potrebbe estendere a tutte le cause civili.
> Per finire alle risorse da destinare al controllo e alla gestione del territorio.
> Senza risorse adeguate non si va da nessuna parte.


so che è un problema particolarmente complesso e sentito, però intanto uno prima di firmare un contratto di affitto, potrebbe informarsi sulla situazione economica dell'aspirante inquilino, giusto per capire se è uno che ha "precedenti" e se ha la solidità necessaria a far fronte mensilmente all'affitto.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> so che è un problema particolarmente complesso e sentito, però intanto uno prima di firmare un contratto di affitto, potrebbe informarsi sulla situazione economica dell'aspirante inquilino, giusto per capire se è uno che ha "precedenti" e se ha la solidità necessaria a far fronte mensilmente all'affitto.


Questo non ti mette al riparo da eventuali morosità future.
In 8 anni può accadere di tutto, come è infatti accaduto a noi.


----------



## brenin (11 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'eliminazione (spero fisica) del PD cambierebbe in positivo certamente.   perchè le ong al soldo di Soros non avrebbe più la copertura politica e mediatica che distorce la realtà e si potrebbe finalmente parlare a chiare lettere di tratta di schiavi dal lato sud del Mediterraneo.
> 
> non avendo poi più il problema di avere qualcuno che sabota ogni tentativo di ricreare un orgoglio nazionale, le questioni di controllo del territorio si affronteranno nell'ambito di una legge-quadro nazionale che dia le indicazioni di massima, *lasciando poi che siano le amministrazioni locali, segnatamente i comuni, a fare dei piani migranti*, che *indichino le reali disponibilità per ogni area*, *i locali in cui alloggiare queste persone*, quali *corsi formazione lavoro *fargli fare, quali *corsi scolastici *per rendere queste persone in grado di comunicare col mondo che li circonda,etc....
> 
> ovviamente di ius soli non se ne parlerebbe più.    sui tempi di giustizia, a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?


Un ricordo delle ns. origini ( per nulla mutate con il passare dei secoli )

Nel lontano medioevo il re, i vassalli, i valvassori e i valvassini rappresentavano una precisa struttura piramidale utile a esercitare il potere dei potenti sul territorio. Il re nominava il vassallo come suo fedele rappresentante, Il vassallo diventava così il responsabile di un feudo acquisendo il diritto di goderne i frutti ed i benefici, in altre parole il comando delle terre, dei braccianti e dei castelli. 
In cambio i vassalli garantivano piena obbedienza al loro Re. I vassalli a loro volta potevano nominare i valvassori, altri nobili di rango inferiore, che diventavano loro fedeli e gestivano parte dei possedimenti. Il valvassore (etimologicamente, dal latino: vassus vassorum) era quindi un vassallo non direttamente dipendente dal sovrano ma da un altro vassallo. Infine c'erano i valvassini, ultimo gradino della piramide, scelti dai valvassori che potevano ancora suddividere ed investire altri nobili di rango più basso. Questa ragnatela di potere permetteva di controllare il territorio e di padroneggiare la servitù della gleba. 

Il Re  decide di annunciare riforme che impattano ( più o meno pesantemente e drammaticamente ) su larga parte della popolazione, i vassalli che cercano di far apparire il cambiamento delle regole come unica soluzione per uscire dalla situazione di stallo  in cui si trova il nostro Paese, i valvassori di rango inferiore che dicono: "Io sto con il Re" e infine i valvassini che dicono: "Io sto con il valvassore".

Questo potere vorrebbe far sfumare le proteste della servitù della gleba, ovvero della maggior parte del popolo italico,ma deve solo ubbidire e possibilmente non fiatare, perché indebolire l'immagine del Re non fa bene a quell'Europa sempre prodiga nel chiedere sacrifici e austerità ( sulla nostra pelle )....


Le amministrazioni locali non sanno da che parte girarsi, e penso tu lo sappia meglio di me in che drammatica situazione si trovino, figuriamoci se si organizzano per indire dei piani migranti.... la stessa Liguria ( ponente ) ha situazioni talmente paradossali ( comune di Varazze per citarne uno ) nelle quali gli extracomunitari hanno addirittura invaso la passeggiata a mare con la solita merce contraffatta senza alcun intervento della polizia locale.

Soros.... il nostro atavico vizio è attribuire la colpa delle nostre disgrazie ad altri oppure alla fatalità, dimenticandoci che gli "attributi" - in situazioni d'emergenza ed anche a costo di essere impopolari agli occhi degli altri paesi, vanno "usati"  ( Francia e Spagna hanno chiuso i porti.... ) sempre che se ne abbia il coraggio. Mi permetto di ribadire il concetto che Soros fa i suoi porci comodi perchè i nostri ( ed anche quelli di diversi altri paesi ) politici gli consentono di farlo, ed anche per un loro tornaconto personale ( non mi dilungo sulle malefatte finanziarie perpetrate dall'ungherese in Italia con l'avallo della nostra classe dirigente politica, la stessa classe dirigente politica che gli ha conferito laurea honoris causa all'ateneo di Bologna, grande sponsor - per quanto ovvio - chi gestì l'IRI e che ancora pontifica in televisione ) .  

Senza polemica ovviamente, ma quanto in parte da te scritto è pura utopia ( devo riconoscere che il Berlusca degli anni d'oro ne sparava di peggiori ).


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Un ricordo delle ns. origini ( per nulla mutate con il passare dei secoli )
> 
> Nel lontano medioevo il re, i vassalli, i valvassori e i valvassini rappresentavano una precisa struttura piramidale utile a esercitare il potere dei potenti sul territorio. Il re nominava il vassallo come suo fedele rappresentante, Il vassallo diventava così il responsabile di un feudo acquisendo il diritto di goderne i frutti ed i benefici, in altre parole il comando delle terre, dei braccianti e dei castelli.
> In cambio i vassalli garantivano piena obbedienza al loro Re. I vassalli a loro volta potevano nominare i valvassori, altri nobili di rango inferiore, che diventavano loro fedeli e gestivano parte dei possedimenti. Il valvassore (etimologicamente, dal latino: vassus vassorum) era quindi un vassallo non direttamente dipendente dal sovrano ma da un altro vassallo. Infine c'erano i valvassini, ultimo gradino della piramide, scelti dai valvassori che potevano ancora suddividere ed investire altri nobili di rango più basso. Questa ragnatela di potere permetteva di controllare il territorio e di padroneggiare la servitù della gleba.
> ...


lo so che è utopica la cosa, perchè la multiculturalità è utopica.   infatti la cosa sensata da fare è rispedirli a casa.

ma se dobbiamo tenerci sta gente, puoi farlo solo così.   altrimenti, l'alternativa è il lungomare di Varazze


----------



## brenin (12 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che è utopica la cosa, perchè la multiculturalità è utopica.   infatti la cosa sensata da fare è rispedirli a casa.
> 
> ma se dobbiamo tenerci sta gente, puoi farlo solo così.   altrimenti, l'alternativa è il lungomare di Varazze


La prima cosa sensata da fare sarebbe non farli partire, magari con un blocco navale... 
perchè dobbiamo tenerci tutta questa gente ? abbiamo qualche milione di italiani che vive in stato d'indigenza....
Chi non ha lo status di rifugiato va - senza esitazione - rispedito a casa ; gli altri vannor ripartiti tra tutti i paesi dell'unione . Tutto il resto è solo finto buonismo, comoda cartina di tornasole per chi non ha le p....
Poi si potrà discutere di aiuti in loco, ci mancherebbe, ma non certo gestiti dai governi africani per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> La prima cosa sensata da fare sarebbe non farli partire, magari con un blocco navale...
> perchè dobbiamo tenerci tutta questa gente ? abbiamo qualche milione di italiani che vive in stato d'indigenza....
> Chi non ha lo status di rifugiato va - senza esitazione - rispedito a casa ; gli altri vannor ripartiti tra tutti i paesi dell'unione . Tutto il resto è solo finto buonismo, comoda cartina di tornasole per chi non ha le p....
> Poi si potrà discutere di aiuti in loco, ci mancherebbe, ma non certo gestiti dai governi africani per ovvie ragioni.


:up::up::up:
E se non ce li fanno ripartire non entrano nemmeno da noi


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> La prima cosa sensata da fare sarebbe non farli partire, magari con un blocco navale...
> perchè dobbiamo tenerci tutta questa gente ? abbiamo qualche milione di italiani che vive in stato d'indigenza....
> Chi non ha lo status di rifugiato va - senza esitazione - rispedito a casa ; gli altri vannor ripartiti tra tutti i paesi dell'unione . Tutto il resto è solo finto buonismo, comoda cartina di tornasole per chi non ha le p....
> Poi si potrà discutere di aiuti in loco, ci mancherebbe, ma non certo gestiti dai governi africani per ovvie ragioni.


la prima cosa è fucilare Obama,la strega, Sarkozy e tutti coloro che hanno contributo in questa decade a creare il caos.

per rispedire indietro le masse di schiavi che stanno arrivando, occorre che sulla sponda sud del Mediterraneo ci siano dei governi stabili e credibili.   a parte il Marocco, per ora non ne vedo altri.

eh sì occorre superare il buonismo ed il politicamente corretto e prendere atto che alcune zone del mondo dalla fine del colonialismo europeo hanno avuto solo danni.

per aiutarli a casa loro, dato che non ci possiamo fidare delle loro capacità di autogoverno, toccherà prendere in considerazione un ritorno al passato.

tanto mi pare chiaro che in Europa nessuno si prenderà mai le sue quote di schiavi.  e tutto sommato il ragionamento che fanno i paesi del patto di Visegrad è corretto.   il casino lo ha fatto la Francia, perchè noi dovremmo farci invadere da masse di disperati per rimediare ai casini fatti dai francesi?


----------



## brenin (12 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima cosa è fucilare Obama,la strega, Sarkozy e tutti coloro che hanno contributo in questa decade a creare il caos.
> 
> per rispedire indietro le masse di schiavi che stanno arrivando, occorre che sulla sponda sud del Mediterraneo ci siano dei governi stabili e credibili.   a parte il Marocco, per ora non ne vedo altri.
> 
> ...


Il primo responsabile è Sarkozy.... che intascò contributi elettorali da Gheddafi ( poca roba,solo qualche decina di milioni di dollari ), poi quando le acque cominciarono a muoversi ( vedi affaire Bettencourt ) e si profilava all'orizzonte anche lo scandalo dei fondi neri ricevuti del colonnello, il nostro eroe fa in modo - con l'aiuto indiretto di chi citavi - di rovesciare il regime... e guarda caso chi materialmente eliminò il colonnello libico era un uomo dei servizi francesi....
vero quello che scrivi....  bisogna prendere atto che diversi popoli non sono in grado di governarsi, per cui si deve necessariamente prendere le distanze da loro e, nel contempo, tutelare più che adeguatamente i nostri confini.
Ci sarebbe molto da scrivere sui francesi, sul loro sciovinismo e sulla loro sconfinata grandeur.... oltre al mal simulato disinteresse per i pozzi di petrolio libici ( e conseguentemente sottrarre le concessioni Eni per passarle alla compagnia petrolifera nazionale ).... 
a tal proposito, se si volesse approfondire, qui :

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/mond...zione-114530.shtml?uuid=ACe75oiC&refresh_ce=1

c'è un articolo molto interessante.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Il primo responsabile è Sarkozy.... che intascò contributi elettorali da Gheddafi ( poca roba,solo qualche decina di milioni di dollari ), poi quando le acque cominciarono a muoversi ( vedi affaire Bettencourt ) e si profilava all'orizzonte anche lo scandalo dei fondi neri ricevuti del colonnello, il nostro eroe fa in modo - con l'aiuto indiretto di chi citavi - di rovesciare il regime... e guarda caso chi materialmente eliminò il colonnello libico era un uomo dei servizi francesi....
> vero quello che scrivi....  bisogna prendere atto che diversi popoli non sono in grado di governarsi, per cui si deve necessariamente prendere le distanze da loro e, nel contempo, tutelare più che adeguatamente i nostri confini.
> Ci sarebbe molto da scrivere sui francesi, sul loro sciovinismo e sulla loro sconfinata grandeur.... oltre al mal simulato disinteresse per i pozzi di petrolio libici ( e conseguentemente sottrarre le concessioni Eni per passarle alla compagnia petrolifera nazionale )....
> a tal proposito, se si volesse approfondire, qui :
> ...


mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che i francesi vogliono il petrolio libico.

noi abbiamo bisogno di un recupero consistente di orgoglio nazionale e chiedere espressamente di riavere oltre la Libia anche la Tunisia, come sfera di controllo.

che solo controllando direttamente quei territori, si riesce a sistemare l'Africa


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che i francesi vogliono il petrolio libico.
> 
> noi abbiamo bisogno di un recupero consistente di orgoglio nazionale e chiedere espressamente di riavere oltre la Libia anche la Tunisia, come sfera di controllo.
> 
> che solo controllando direttamente quei territori, si riesce a sistemare l'Africa


Se il continente africano è in queste condizioni,deve ringraziare gli europei.
Non mi sembra un'ideona reclamare la gestione dei vari paesi,affidandola sostanzialmente all'Eni o ad altre multinazionali.
Eni,prima agip petroli,ne ha combinate e ne combina di ogni in quei territori..


----------



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se il continente africano è in queste condizioni,deve ringraziare gli europei.
> *Non mi sembra un'ideona reclamare la gestione dei vari paesi*,affidandola sostanzialmente all'Eni o ad altre multinazionali.
> Eni,prima agip petroli,ne ha combinate e ne combina di ogni in quei territori..


Sul grassetto concordo pienamente, non concordo molto sul fatto che sia esclusivamente colpa degli europei se il continente africano è in queste condizioni ( i conflitti nell'Africa nera sono tribali, e tra l'altro queste guerre sono alimentate con i profitti derivanti dal petrolio ed altre ricchezze naturali che i governi locali sperperano in armamenti ).
Eni, al cospetto delle 7 sorelle ( od almeno alcune di esse ) fa la figura dell'educanda.... non mi risulta abbia mai causato disastri ecologici o tramato per abbattere regimi " ostili " , certo è che in qugli ambienti ci si deve muovere con tatto,preveggenza e discrezione


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se il continente africano è in queste condizioni,deve ringraziare gli europei.
> Non mi sembra un'ideona reclamare la gestione dei vari paesi,affidandola sostanzialmente all'Eni o ad altre multinazionali.
> Eni,prima agip petroli,ne ha combinate e ne combina di ogni in quei territori..


dopo 60 anni di decolonizzazione, direi che hanno ampiamente dimostrato di non sapersi governare da soli, salvo poche eccezioni. 

il danno principale fatto da inglesi e francesi laggiù è aver imposto stati di cartapesta, che non rispettano assolutamente la tradizione tribale di quei popoli.

Eni al momento è di fatto l'ambasciata italiana in molti paesi, tutti sti danni non ne ho visti.  e non dovrebbe esserlo, perchè non è quello il suo compito.

quello che ho in mente è il modello commonwealth.   e non mi venite a dire che l'Inghilterra ha ricolonizzato Australia e Canada....


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto concordo pienamente, non concordo molto sul fatto che sia esclusivamente colpa degli europei se il continente africano è in queste condizioni ( i conflitti nell'Africa nera sono tribali, e tra l'altro queste guerre sono alimentate con i profitti derivanti dal petrolio ed altre ricchezze naturali che i governi locali sperperano in armamenti ).
> Eni, al cospetto delle 7 sorelle ( od almeno alcune di esse ) fa la figura dell'educanda.... non mi risulta abbia mai causato disastri ecologici o tramato per abbattere regimi " ostili " , certo è che in qugli ambienti ci si deve muovere con tatto,preveggenza e discrezione


Mah,guarda,devo rintracciare la puntata di Report in cui si illustrava ampiamente i l beneficio che la presenza dell'Agip induceva nell'ambiente circostante e nella popolazione.
Invitati alla trasmissione,i resposabili si sono ben guardati dall'accettare...


----------



## brenin (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,guarda,devo rintracciare la puntata di Report in cui si illustrava ampiamente i l beneficio che la presenza dell'Agip induceva nell'ambiente circostante e nella popolazione.
> Invitati alla trasmissione,i resposabili si sono ben guardati dall'accettare...


Io ho trovato qualcosa in merito alla presunta maxi tangente pagata da Eni e Shell sia sul sito Eni che sul sito di Report, aspettiamo gli sviluppi ( tra l'altro non so se ti riferivi a questo frangente oppure a qualcos'altro ). Sul fatto che non si presentino, visto il procedimento giudiziario in corso, penso sia scontato .


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Io ho trovato qualcosa in merito alla presunta maxi tangente pagata da Eni e Shell sia sul sito Eni che sul sito di Report, aspettiamo gli sviluppi ( tra l'altro non so se ti riferivi a questo frangente oppure a qualcos'altro ). Sul fatto che non si presentino, visto il procedimento giudiziario in corso, penso sia scontato .


No,no ,era molto più indietro nel tempo.
Parlava dell'inquinamento indotto dalle installazioni Agip nelle acque zonali,del fatto che i pescatori,impossibilitati a sopravvivere in conseguenza di questo inquinamento,non hanno manco la ricaduta del lavoro di indotto,visto che i cantieri hanno solo e quasi esclusivamente personale europeo.
Ma oltre all'Agip tiravano in ballo anche la compagnia francese,la Elf,credo,che pagava una mancetta al signorotto della guerra locale e nessuno poteva lamentarsi pena eliminazione.fisica..
Se ho tempo,sequestro il pc dell'ufficio e faccio una ricerchina.


----------



## danny (14 Luglio 2017)

(Un racconto breve).

Nel mio condominio abbiamo avuto diversi amministratori, ma gli ultimi anni sono stati i peggiori.
Persone assenti, se non truffaldine.
L'ultimo amministratore ha preso in mano la situazione e ha constatato lo stato di *anarchia *che domina da noi, ovvero che ognuno si fa beatamente i cazzi suoi infischiandosene delle regole.
Questo ha portato anche i rapporti tra i condomini a essere quasi assenti.
Negli anni molti sono cambiati, al ritmo di un nuovo proprietario ogni 5 anni per almeno la metà degli appartamenti.
Quelli nuovi che sono arrivati non hanno mai legato molto con il resto del condominio, che inizialmente era una piccola comunità molto unita e constatato che nessuno stigmatizzava i loro comportamenti in maniera efficace si sono presi i loro spazi, creando delle conflittualità che hanno reso difficili i rapporti tra vicini.
Il nuovo amministratore per ovviare a tutto questo ha deciso che sarà molto più presente e riporterà l'ordine.
I vecchi proprietari - gli unici a frequentare le assemblee e a partecipare alla vita condominiale - hanno accolto positivamente questa nuova gestione e tirato un sospiro di sollievo. In fin dei conti l'amministratore deve sembrare un buon padre. Severo e presente. 
I precedenti amministratori non lo erano.


Cosa voglio dire?
Che l'_anarchia_ divide. L'assenza di qualcuno che faccia rispettare le regole crea conflitti. Le persone iniziano a litigare tra loro. L'applicazione delle regole invece unisce, compatta. 
E' inevitabile pensare che anche la politica debba (dovrà) andare in questa direzione, che non si possa sperare nel'autodeterminazione e nell'assunzione di responsabilità dell'individuo in relazione alle interazioni con gli altri come legante e che le persone quando potranno scegliere voteranno chi si proporrà più severamente in tal senso, applicando regole che funzionino da paletti.
Il nostro principale problema - tolto quello numerico di un afflusso eccessivo di persone rispetto al territorio e alle risorse disponibili - è che non vi è sufficiente capacità nostra di far rispettare le regole e di farle condividere al maggior numero di persone.
Dove la gente ha più fiducia nel Gabibbo che nella legge c'è un grosso problema.
E quando ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare e spera soprattutto nei pupazzi della tv o nei like su Facebook, la gente si divide e la comunità muore.


----------



## danny (14 Luglio 2017)

... e più vi leggo su questo forum, più ascolto le persone in altre situazioni, più mi rendo conto di come le regole e i paletti siano auspicati anche ove esse sembrano infrangersi.
Se potrebbe sembrare scontato per chi è tradito, è particolare come  anche i traditori continuino a porre paletti, a determinare norme anche nelle relazioni che ne infrangono altre.
Le relazioni impongono il desiderio di norme che le regolino, di limiti entro cui definirsi, di paletti che chiariscano quale direzione intraprendere.
Anche nelle relazioni apparentemente aperte, vi sono norme che ne chiariscono i confini.
Il malessere, io credo, che stiamo vivendo parte probabilmente da qui.
Dall'apparente incapacità di definire limiti e confini, di avere regole e norme che siano aggreganti.
La politica attuale con la sua estenuante ricerca di consenso usa il metodo del "babau" per stimolare l'aggregazione: crea nemici (sia a sinistra che a destra), ma dimentica il bisogno primario di determinare la certezza di regole che aggreghino tutti e siano riconoscibili da ogni costituente della società.
Si dirà: ma i ladri non rispettano le leggi, per esempio.
Sì, ma le riconoscono. Non per niente, nessuno è ladro alla luce del sole.
La nostra società definisce solo un valore che abbatte tutto il resto: tutto ciò che è economicamente vantaggioso è valido.


----------

